# Gardasee total überbewertet?



## Deleted 6320 (4. Juni 2010)

Ich war ein paar Tage in Riva um die altbekannten Klassiker abzufahren. Das haben wir schon ´90 bis ´96 gemacht und seitdem nicht mehr, im Laufe Jahre ist Region ja völlig als Mekka verkauft so das man dorthin muß.

Was aber z.Z. da los ist ist echt crazy, scheint inzwischen ein reines Showlaufen mit Bike zu sein, Radfahren? Egal-Hauptsache labern.

Ich bin mehrfach! ungefragt angesprochen worden ob ich ernsthaft mit meinem Bike durch die Berge wollte (mein Bike könnt Ihr bei meinen Bildern sehen, m.M.n. ein prima Cannondale). Ich bin dann allein die Klassiker gefahren, bekam ein Schock auf der Partyhütte Tremalzo, einen Schock weil alle Nichtfahrradfahrer die "Biker" für Dummschwätzer halten müssen-merken die eigentlich nicht das über sie gelacht wird wenn einer sich den Berg hochfahren läßt?

Am letzten Tag wollte ich noch eine geführte Tour machen um vielleicht was neues zu sehen, der Guide wollte mir die Tour ausreden weil er meine Reifen für untauglich hielt. Ich habe ihm dann angeboten mir die Tourkosten zu erlassen wenn ich es doch schaffe und ihm im Gegenzug ein neues i-phone angeboten wenn ich es nicht schaffe. Trotz des für ihn guten Angebots wollte er nicht

Na ja, die Tour (als schwer im Flyer nach Bikeurteil verkauft) hatte 50% Asphaltanteil

Mein Fazit: Der Gardasee ist natürlich eine superschöne Gegend wer es aber für das Traumziel hält war entweder noch nirgendwo anders oder will einfach nur dazugehören.


----------



## tiroler1973 (4. Juni 2010)

Servus!
Selbigen Eindruck habe ich auch vom Gardasee. Wobei das Gebiet schon gut zum Biken ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (4. Juni 2010)

Größtenteils stimm ich dir da absolut zu und deine "Erlebnisse" kann ich absolut bestätigen, ergeht mir auch immer wieder so. Aber dennoch ist das Revier nunmal echt ein Traum (und zwar nicht nur um zu Biken!) und gerade für uns Südbayern nunmal eine leicht erreichbare Sonnenoase um ein wenig (sub)mediteranes Flair zu tanken. Selbstverständlich würde ich niemals (!) im Juli/August dort Urlaub machen, dann wird's wirklich teilweise unerträglich.....(Mallorca läßt grüßen). Aber fahr mal Ende Oktober/November an den Lago.... dann triffst du auch keine Poser mehr, die mehr an ihren Boliden rumschrauben als man sie auf den Trails sieht


----------



## randi (4. Juni 2010)

Das wird immer schlimmer. Im Ort wurden bikes von "wichtigen Bikern" präsentiert und oberhalb 1.000 Hm war kaum einer unterwegs. Werde Ende Juli auch mit einem für den Gardasee untauglichen bike dort sein, hardtail 
Wie haben wir das vor 20 Jahren mit Stahlrahmen, Cantileverbremsen und Starrgabel bloß gepackt, unmöglich das jetzt zu wiederholen


----------



## tiroler1973 (4. Juni 2010)

randi schrieb:


> Werde Ende Juli auch mit einem für den Gardasee untauglichen bike dort sein...


Frühling und Herbst geht mir ja noch ein. Aber Hochsommer?


----------



## oldman (4. Juni 2010)

der Garda ist überbewertet, aber lass die alle da hinfahren, dann stehen die fuzzies einem woanders nicht im weg.

war letztes jahr nach sehr langer zeit wieder dort, als ziel einer alpentour - mach ich nie mehr. 
nach 7 tagen abgeschiedenheit und ruhe auf einmal nur noch klamauk, vollspacken und halligalli.
wenn überhaupt nochmal garda, dann wirklich in der tiefsten vor/nachsaison.

aber wie gesagt, schön das sich da alle auf den füssen stehen, da ist halt woanders weniger los.


----------



## dede (4. Juni 2010)

Wie haben wir das vor 20 Jahren mit Stahlrahmen, Cantileverbremsen und Starrgabel bloß gepackt, unmöglich das jetzt zu wiederholen 


Mein erstes Mal Tremalzo: Oktober 1989 mit einem "Framework" (ja, das Ding war so schwer wie es sich anhört.....) - allerdings würde ich das jetzt auch nicht mehr wollen


----------



## UncleHo (4. Juni 2010)

1. ...nie hin fahren, wenn alle hin fahren... 

2. Es kommen auch wieder ruhigere Zeiten

3. Im Moment stehen andere Reviere an, am Mittwoch gerade mal 4 Biker auf ner Tagestour am Zugna gesichtet... und nur 20 Autominuten vom Lago entfernt... dafür gibt's da keine Pizza, Eisbein oder ähnliches...


----------



## dede (4. Juni 2010)

Im Moment stehen andere Reviere an, am Mittwoch gerade mal 4 Biker auf ner Tagestour am Zugna gesichtet... 

Das ist eben auch Gardasee (im weiteren Sinne): kaum bist mal ein paar Meter weg von der (mind.) S4-Ufertrialpassage Riva-Torbole wird's ziemlich schnell ruhig(er) und richtig schön....


----------



## DerBergschreck (4. Juni 2010)

micha17 schrieb:


> Ich bin mehrfach! ungefragt angesprochen worden ob ich ernsthaft mit meinem Bike durch die Berge wollte (mein Bike könnt Ihr bei meinen Bildern sehen, m.M.n. ein prima Cannondale).



Das ist doch der ganz normale Wahnsinn - nicht nur am Gardasee, sondern auch in diversen MTB-Gruppen in der heimatlichen Region. Schon für die 20 km Feierabenrunde auf Forstwegen geht nichts mehr unter 120 mm Federweg - natürlich am Fully. Das hat die Missionierung der deutschen Bike-Magazine ganze Arbeit geleistet.

P.S: deine Furious Fred Reifen sind aber wirklich grenzwertig.


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Juni 2010)

micha17 schrieb:


> ... Egal-Hauptsache labern.
> ...



...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (4. Juni 2010)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Das ist doch der ganz normale Wahnsinn - nicht nur am Gardasee, sondern auch in diversen MTB-Gruppen in der heimatlichen Region. Schon für die 20 km Feierabenrunde auf Forstwegen geht nichts mehr unter 120 mm Federweg - natürlich am Fully. Das hat die Missionierung der deutschen Bike-Magazine ganze Arbeit geleistet.
> 
> P.S: deine Furious Fred Reifen sind aber wirklich grenzwertig.



Nicht nur der Bike-Magazine du wirst auch hier im Forum für Blöd erklärt wenn du jemand ein HT rätst wenn er nur Wald und Teerwege fahren möchte.


----------



## Buhl (4. Juni 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ...





Hab ich auch gedacht! 


Naja, sich auf Kosten der anonymen Masse zu erhöhen, ist schon ein leichtes Geschäft. Wer's drauf hat fährt einfach und gut ist.


----------



## Jockelmatz (5. Juni 2010)

micha17 schrieb:


> I
> Mein Fazit: Der Gardasee ist natürlich eine superschöne Gegend wer es aber für das Traumziel hält war entweder noch nirgendwo anders oder will einfach nur dazugehören.



Wenn ich die Ponale hinauffahre, geht mir jedesmal das Herz auf.  Auch wenn Du offenbar kein Auge dafür hast, wirf mich nicht in einen Topf mit Deinesgleichen!

Und wenn bei Meckis oder sonstwo ein paar Hohlschwätzer sitzen, kann ich es locker ertragen, solange das Zapfbier stimmt.

Toleranz ist nicht so Dein Ding, oder?


----------



## Anselm_X (5. Juni 2010)

Buhl schrieb:


> Hab ich auch gedacht!
> 
> 
> Naja, sich auf Kosten der anonymen Masse zu erhöhen, ist schon ein leichtes Geschäft. Wer's drauf hat fährt einfach und gut ist.



Unterschreibe ich voll und ganz! Ab auf Deine Ignorierliste mit dem Purschen! 

Grüße, Anselmo


----------



## oldrizzo (5. Juni 2010)

ich war zwar erst 3x am gardasee, habe aber sehr gute eindrücke mitgenommen. ob sich jemand nun shuttlen lässt oder aus eigener kraft den berg nimmt, ist mir genauso wurscht, wie ob er oder sie auf einem ht oder 200mm-fully unterwegs ist. ich bin da zum biken und erhohlen und nicht, um mir über andere biker den mund fusselig zu reden.
die gegend ist wunderschön und zum glück groß genug, um sich aus dem weg zu gehen.


----------



## mw01 (5. Juni 2010)

Ich fahr zum Gardasee wegen: 
1.) der wunderschönen Gegend und das Traum-Ambiente
2.) den überaus (vielleicht mit einem 200mm Downhill Bike nicht so) technischen Trails, die mein Fahrkönnen jedesmal um eine kleine Stufe steigern lässt

Wenn man Trailflow oder perfekt geshapte Trails sucht, ist man dort sowieso falsch. 
Dass dieser Spot (Bike Bravo's) gehypt wird, steht außer Frage!
Das man woanders besser Trailsurfen kann und vielleicht mehr Spaß am Trail hat, steht auch außer Frage. Im endeffekt ist's ne (wie vieles) eine Geschmacksache.

Abschlussfrage: Wo kann man so perfekt: Road und Mountainbiken, Wind und Kitesurfen, Klettern, Paragliten, Canyoning, Wandern und mediterran italienisches Flair genießen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (5. Juni 2010)

Also ist es so wie es immer ist: Alles sehr individuell und jeder hat eine andere Meinung. Weil sich jeder was anderes erwartet. Schön ist, dass man es sich in Europa aussuchen kann wohin man will.


----------



## fritzbox (5. Juni 2010)

mw01 schrieb:


> Ich fahr zum Gardasee wegen:
> 1.) der wunderschönen Gegend und das Traum-Ambiente
> 2.) den überaus (vielleicht mit einem 200mm Downhill Bike nicht so) technischen Trails, die mein Fahrkönnen jedesmal um eine kleine Stufe steigern lässt
> 
> ...



Nirgendwo 

Poser und Labertaschen gibt es überall das ist keine Gardaseedomäne .
Überall wo ein paar Alpencrosser auftauchen sind sie der Meinung ausser ihnen könnte keiner Radfahren .


----------



## ThunderRoad (5. Juni 2010)

Ich war noch nie am Gardasee, aber wenn ich Eure Aussagen mal zusammenfasse:

- die ganzen Möchtegern-Biker sitzen unten an der Eisdiele/Pastabude
- die Trails sind leer
- IHR geht dorthin zum Biken

Klingt doch optimal!
Während ihr Euch auf leeren Trails amüsiert, sind die Poser weit weg unten im Ort. 
Wenn die ihre 5000-Bikes vor Euch den Trail runterschunkeln würden, wärs Euch doch auch nicht recht oder? 

Ja, so sind die Deutschen: Am schönsten (MTB-)Ort der Welt und immer noch am Jammern, Meckern und Lästern


----------



## fritzbox (5. Juni 2010)

ThunderRoad schrieb:


> Ich war noch nie am Gardasee, aber wenn ich Eure Aussagen mal zusammenfasse:
> 
> - *die ganzen Möchtegern-Biker sitzen unten an der Eisdiele/Pastabude
> - die Trails sind leer*
> ...



Ich finds geil am Monte Casale oder am Corno della Paura sieht man keine Sa. mit dem MTB


----------



## Deleted 6320 (5. Juni 2010)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Ponale hinauffahre, geht mir jedesmal das Herz auf.  Auch wenn Du offenbar kein Auge dafür hast, wirf mich nicht in einen Topf mit Deinesgleichen!
> 
> Und wenn bei Meckis oder sonstwo ein paar Hohlschwätzer sitzen, kann ich es locker ertragen, solange das Zapfbier stimmt.
> 
> Toleranz ist nicht so Dein Ding, oder?



Warum gleich so beleidigt? Ich hab schon Augen für schönes, das fängt beim Kaffeelöffel an und hört beim Haus nicht auf, also posaun hier keine Mutmaßungen.
In der Ansage ging es um die Leute die dort hin müssen weil sie offenbar irgendwie dazu gehören wollen und mit aller Macht daran arbeiten das ihrem Umfeld mitzuteilen.


----------



## ND1971 (5. Juni 2010)

klingt ja alles ganz super...und ich darf dieses jahr nur einen tag da hin


----------



## thomasga (6. Juni 2010)

endlich fragt mal einer die wahrheit...

thomasga


www.mountainbikeandbed.eu www.doccionedisotto.eu


----------



## starlit (6. Juni 2010)

Ich komme seit 1981 jedes Jahr mindestens einmal, meist im Juni, an den Gardasee, und jedes Jahr wieder geht mit das Herz auf, wenn sich, von Nago kommend, der erste Blick auf den See und die umliegenden Berge auftut.

Da bei uns am Lago das Surfen immer noch im Vordergrund steht, starten wir meist sehr frÃ¼h zu den Biketouren, um rechtzeitig zur âOraâ wieder unten zu sein. FrÃ¼hmorgens liegt etwa die StraÃe zum Altissimo noch im Schatten, und dass andere Biker hier unterwegs sind, ist nur an der âSpurâ auf der Dosso dei Roveri Abfahrt zu sehen. Auch die Ponale-Auffahrt und das Capuccino-Pausen-Cafe in Pregasina hat man in der FrÃ¼he noch fÃ¼r sich allein. Auf der RÃ¼ckfaht nach Riva habe ich dann mal gezÃ¤hlt: um 11 Uhr kamen mir 75 Biker entgegenâ¦

Was ich am Gardasee auÃer Biken und Surfen liebe: die vielen MÃ¶glichkeiten, abends richtig gut essen zu gehen, die super gepflegten StrÃ¤nde, Riva mit den schicken LÃ¤den, das am steilen Fels liegende Arco, Torbole mit den Bike-und Surfshops und sogar die Mecki-Bar (ich halte immer vergeblich Ausschau nach den âPosernâ, aber die sind wohl zu anderen Zeiten unterwegs) und nicht zuletzt die âbellezzaâ, die atemberaubende SchÃ¶nheit und der Landschaft und der Orte.


----------



## oldrizzo (6. Juni 2010)

...wobei die koffeinhaltigen heissgetränke bei meckis nicht gut schmecken. da gibts mancherorts für weniger euro mehr geschmack!


----------



## Helium (6. Juni 2010)

Fahr einmal in der Abenddämmerung die Ponale-Straße runter mit Blick auf Riva und Arco, nimm locker ein paar Jumps mit und genieße die Aussicht und den Flow, dann frage dich genau in diesem Moment ob der See wirklich überbewertet ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (6. Juni 2010)

starlit schrieb:


> Ich komme seit 2000 jedes Jahr mindestens einmal, meist im September, an den Gardasee, und jedes Jahr wieder geht mit das Herz auf, wenn sich, von Nago kommend, der erste Blick auf den See und die umliegenden Berge auftut.
> 
> Da bei uns am Lago das Surfen immer noch im Vordergrund steht, starten wir meist sehr frÃ¼h zu den Biketouren, um rechtzeitig zur âOraâ wieder unten zu sein. FrÃ¼hmorgens liegt etwa die StraÃe zum Altissimo noch im Schatten, und dass andere Biker hier unterwegs sind, ist nur an der âSpurâ auf der Dosso dei Roveri Abfahrt zu sehen. Auch die Ponale-Auffahrt und das Capuccino-Pausen-Cafe in Pregasina hat man in der FrÃ¼he noch fÃ¼r sich allein. â¦
> 
> Was ich am Gardasee auÃer Biken und Biken liebe: die vielen MÃ¶glichkeiten, abends richtig gut essen zu gehen, ..., Riva mit den schicken LÃ¤den, das am steilen Fels liegende Arco, Torbole mit den Bike-...shops und sogar die Mecki-Bar (ich halte immer vergeblich Ausschau nach den âPosernâ, aber die sind wohl zu anderen Zeiten unterwegs) und nicht zuletzt die âbellezzaâ, die atemberaubende SchÃ¶nheit und der Landschaft und der Orte.



... da bin ich ganz bei dir.

Ich sitze jetzt gerade an meinem Schreibtisch (schei$$ Monatsabschluss....) bei einem guten Omkafe-Cappu., frisch gepresstem O-Saft und einigen CantucciniÂ´s und freue mich jetzt schon sehr auf den September, dann bin ich nÃ¤mlich auch wieder am "Lago".
Viele der Aussagen hier kann ich bestÃ¤tigen, aber was stÃ¶ren mich die ganzen Knallbirnen, wenn ich auf meinem Bike sitze und zum x-ten mal allein durch die Gegeng radel, Abends mit nur 1 oder 2 Leutchen auf dem Bunkerdach auf dem Brione sitze und LÃ¶cher in die Luft schaue.
AuÃerdem musste ich schon oft feststellen, dass wenn man etwas weiter ins Sarca-Tal fÃ¤hrt, oder die 1.000 Hm Ã¼berschreitet ruck zuck nix mehr von den ganzen Bikehorden zu sehen ist.
SollÂ´n die doch alle in Arco auf dem Kirchplatz sitzen und ihre neuen Errungeschaften vorstellen. Jeder hat eben einen anderen Urlaubsinhalt, -sinn.

Bis zum September, wir sehen uns am Lago.


----------



## panino (6. Juni 2010)

Und ich hab geglaubt, es liegt am Altersstarrsinn weil ich so denke...


----------



## mamo80 (6. Juni 2010)

wie sagte/sang schon der gute alte söllner:



> "warn die großkopfatn nit großkopfat, donn war am gardasee koa see, jo foant donn jede woch´, die gonzn bledn hi?"



trifft sicher nit auf alle zu, aber jeder weiß was i mein...


----------



## dre (6. Juni 2010)

panino schrieb:


> Und ich hab geglaubt, es liegt am Altersstarrsinn weil ich so denke...



... diese Vermutung äußert meine Freundin auch immer öfter. Hm


----------



## Stefan_SIT (6. Juni 2010)

Oh Mann, ich Depp! Und DA fahre ich mind. 2 mal im Jahr hin!?!  
Gut, dass mir mal einer die Augen öffnet, wie Schei$$e es da ist ... danke!

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Bumble (6. Juni 2010)

micha17 schrieb:


> ....merken die eigentlich nicht das über sie gelacht wird wenn einer sich den Berg hochfahren läßt?



Doch merken sie, ist ihnen aber Schnuppe. 

Gegenfrage: Merkst du, dass grade über dich gelacht wird ?


----------



## mw01 (6. Juni 2010)

starlit schrieb:


> ...und jedes Jahr wieder geht mit das Herz auf, wenn sich, von Nago kommend, der erste Blick auf den See und die umliegenden Berge auftut.



Wahre Worte!

Poser wären mir jetzt auch nicht so wirklich aufgefallen. Außer, man hält bewusst ausschau nach sie.
Wenn man will, findet man immer was zum Meckern.


----------



## tri4me (6. Juni 2010)

Ich stell grad fest, daß es mich gar nicht gibt. Ich hab mir heuer nach langem rumgrübeln eine Feile im 5K+ - Bereich zusammenschrauben lassen und war in den letzten 3 Tagen:
Riva-Varagno-Malga Campi-Riva
Riva-Casale-411-Sarce-Riva
Riva-Ampola-Tremalzo-Riva
Soweit ich weiß liegt das alles relativ deutlich jenseits der 1000hm-Marke.

Aber nun zum Thema. Ich mach es ganz kurz.
Such dir einen schönen Tag aus. Fahr nur eine der drei Touren, die ich oben aufgezählt habe.
Und dann sag mir was überbewertet ist.

Ach ja. Im Altissimo-Gebiet und am Casale gabs kaum Menschen, rauf zum Tremalzo übrigens auch nicht. Nur runterwärts wurd´s dann ein wenig dichter. 
Und wenn in Riva und Torbole der Bär tobt, da muß ich ja nicht dabei sein.  Da geh ich halt ins cutty sark zum Ska hören, oder stell mich vor´s Moby Dick. Da wird´s nie eng. Und in Riva mußt du nur nach den locals suchen, z.B. in der bar delle oche (?, auf deutsch jedenfalls drei Gänse),ebenfalls nie übervoll und saugute Cocktails.

Warnung:
btw. meine Einschätzung könnte aufgrund der bisherigen 50 Aufenthale etwas wenig objektiv ausfallen.


----------



## Alexander Schm. (6. Juni 2010)

Man muß ja nicht unbedingt nach Riva oder Arco.
Wir waren letztes Jahr 6 Tage in Gargnano (super kleiner Ort ca. 30 km
nach  Riva) sind super Touren gefahren  mit tollen Trails, nicht überlaufen, haben in dieser Woche nur einmal andere Biker getroffen
(3 Stück).
Die Touren ziehen sich rüber  bis zum Idrosee (ganz ohne Asphalt gehts
natürlich nicht)
Touren: Monte Stino (136 Kehren Trail), Monte Pizzocolo (über Papiermachertal und den Sentiero dei Ladroni super Trail) oder Bocco Cocca Trail, Monte Caplone und vieles mehr, haben teilweise einfach die Wanderwege ausprobiert. Tolle Appartments zB. La Limonaia, super Kneippen.   Ein echter Tipp!!!!!!
Lg Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transalbi (7. Juni 2010)

Ich war über Fronleichnam am Lago und bin es immer noch. Habe auf meinen Touren keine Bikerseele getroffen, nur zuvorkommende italienische Wanderer. Allerdings fahr ich nun wirklich keine M-Touren.
Meckis Bar: wenn ich Abgase schnüffeln möchte, würde ich da hingehen oder besser noch zu Winds Bar.


Albi


----------



## runner-biker (7. Juni 2010)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von starlit Beitrag anzeigen
> Ich komme seit 2000 jedes Jahr mindestens einmal, meist im September, an den Gardasee, und jedes Jahr wieder geht mit das Herz auf, wenn sich, von Nago kommend, der erste Blick auf den See und die umliegenden Berge auftut.
> 
> ...





dre schrieb:


> ... da bin ich ganz bei dir.
> 
> Ich sitze jetzt gerade an meinem Schreibtisch (schei$$ Monatsabschluss....) bei einem guten Omkafe-Cappu., frisch gepresstem O-Saft und einigen Cantuccini´s und freue mich jetzt schon sehr auf den September, dann bin ich nämlich auch wieder am "Lago".
> Viele der Aussagen hier kann ich bestätigen, aber was stören mich die ganzen Knallbirnen, wenn ich auf meinem Bike sitze und zum x-ten mal allein durch die Gegeng radel, Abends mit nur 1 oder 2 Leutchen auf dem Bunkerdach auf dem Brione sitze und Löcher in die Luft schaue.
> ...



kann den beiden nur zustimmen...

klar, es ist in den jahren viel an kommerz dazugekommen und poser gibts überall (btw. fahre ich auch mind. zwei mtb >5000  und die zu "präsentieren" macht schon spass...  )...aber wenn wir schon in der früh richtung torbole aufbrechen, dann bin ich trotz der unzähligen urlaubsaufenthalte am lago immernoch aufgeregt - der erste espresso im autogrill, das italienische "fahrgefühl" und der erste blick von nago auf den lago...hach, ich würde gleich losfahren wollen.

da gibt es noch vieles mehr, was den lago so liebenswert macht...da wird das negative schnell zur nebensache...


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (7. Juni 2010)

Ja, Lago-Street View....

Das beobachten des Autoverkehrs in der Rush-Hour scheint für viele das geilste überhaupt zu sein. Das hab ich mich schon bei meinem ersten Lagobesuch gefragt. Aber jeder wie er möchte, denn genau das kann man da bekommen. 

Jeder kann dort sein Ding finden. Es ist nur die Frage von wann und wo. Selbst im Winter kann man dort bei günstiger Wetterlage 1000 einsame Hm machen(bei gefühlten 20 Grad in der Sonne). Und dann am nächsten Tag Ski fahren. Gibt nicht viele Plätze die das bieten.


----------



## Bymike (8. Juni 2010)

Bin gestern auch von 15 wunderbaren Tagen am Lago zurückgekommen. 

Gänsehaut krieg ich jetzt noch wenn ich an die unzähligen tollen Ausblicke auf den See denke, oder an die nicht enden wollenden Tragepassagen zum Altissimogipfel im Regen bei 10 grad. Lauter tolle Erlebnisse - und das immer wieder. 

Dass die Bikerdichte jenseits der 1000 hm abnimmt kann ich so auch bestätigen. Selbst auf dem wohl frisch ausgeschilderten Skulltrail warn wir die einzigen.

Wenn's Wetter dann besser wird, sieht man auch noch in den höheren Refugios genügend Leute. Und da hat dann jeder immer seine eigene kleine Geschichte zu erzählen und man kommt sehr schnell in's Gespräch. 
Ich hab mich zum Beispiel mit einer Frau unterhalten, die - genauso wie ich - ein wenig die Uphillperformance des Stereos monierte 

Und jetzt mal abseits vom vielen Fachgesimple, dass sich wie ein roter Faden durch den Tag zieht, finde ich es auch immer wieder toll, unter gleichgesinnten zu sein, vom stupiden Alltag zu entfliehen, neue Leute kennenzulernen und mit diesen dann auch dort auf Tour zu gehen. So sind wir schon einige neue Trails abgefahren, wo wir uns geärgert haben, diese nicht schon eher gefahren zu sein. 

Und dass man den Abend dann in der Wind'sbar ausklingen lässt - (Ja, genau die Bar, wo scheinbar nie einer reingeht, weil dieser Menschenauflauf und das gegaffe auf die Straße unerträglich ist) das gehört für mich genauso dazu wie das morgentliche Aufwachen im sonnenbeheizten Zelt mit Heuschnupfengeplagter Nase und dem gestrigen Bier im Schädel, das noch vom Geschreie von cola-süchtigen Kindern und dem nervigen überlauten Vogelgezanke garniert wird.

Ich liebe den Gardasee für all seine Facetten. Der üblen Hitze, den Posern, den Menschenmassen auf der Ponale, schwierigen Trails, besser werdender Fahrtechnik, Abwechslungsreicher Natur, der Traumhaften Aussicht und allen netten leuten die ich bis jetzt dort kennengelernt hab 

Und in 9 Wochen gehts wieder dort hin 

Ja, subjektiver kann ich's einfach nicht ausformulieren. Oder ich bin mit meinen 20 Jahren einfach noch zu Jung, um rational über meinen Urlaubsort zu entscheiden und stattdessen alle nervfaktoren mit einem Augenrollen und gelassener Urlaubsstimmung abzuhaken


----------



## axisofjustice (8. Juni 2010)

Ich kenne das vom TE beschriebene Phänomen noch viel stärker aus dem Winter. Dort hat man oft den ganzen Park / die ganze Piste für sich alleine, weil die ganzen Poser auf der Sonnenterrasse chillen und vergleichen, wer die größeren Hoodies, Bandana oder die teureren Oakleys hat.  In der Zwischenzeit geh ich dann lieber Corks und Flips kloppen.  So etwas gibt es also in jedem Sport. 

Zum Thema: wer erwartet, in Riva den tollen Ausklang an der Bar/im Cafe zu bekommen, hat m.E. sowieso nicht alle Tassen im Schrank. In Varano oder Pregasina abseits des großen Trubels in einer Dorfpinte einzukehren -> besser.


----------



## Trailhunterer (8. Juni 2010)

wer zeitlich mit den massen fährt muss sich nicht wundern oder ärgern.

wer um 6 uhr morgens bei den ersten sonnenstrahlen seine tour beginnt, wird wohl so gut wie keinen antreffen, egal auf welcher runde.
es gibt tage, da will man alleine auf dem trail sein, und dann wieder solche, wo es spass macht mit anderen unterwegs zu sein.

wie hat einer hier schon geschrieben, wie toll doch schon der erste ausblick auf den lago ist, wenn man von nago mit dem auto eintrifft.
auch ich geniesse immer wieder den herrlichen ausblick auf den lago, auch, oder gerade wenn man auf dem trail unterwegs ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (8. Juni 2010)

Servus!
Moment mal. Es bestreitet niemand, dass man am Lago gut biken kann und dem schönen italienischen Leben fröhnen kann. Nur im Vergleich zu anderen Gebieten ist der Rummerl um den Gardasee eindeutig übertrieben. ... und wer jedes Jahr an den Gardasee fährt wird sich halt schwer tun einen Vergleich mit anderen Gebieten anzustellen weil er nichts zu vergleichen hat. ... auch wenn die Deutschen am liebsten im Stau auf dem Weg in den Urlaub stehen, so oft zum Bikeurlaub vereisen tun 99,9% eurer Landesgenossen nun auch wieder nicht. Oder wollt ihr mir jetzt erzählen, dass ihr 4 mal ne Woche im Jahr auf Bikeurlaub seid?

Verglichen mit anderen Gebieten ist der Gardasee Top. Aber sicher nicht um Längen voraus.


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (8. Juni 2010)

Stau? 
Also ich reise für ein verlängertes WE gerne mit dem Privatjet an... 

Manche Leute mögen Menschenmassen, wollen "sehen und gesehen werden", übertriebenen Rummel und Hard Core-Halli Galli. Mit Anfang 20 war ich genau so. 

Alle die das suchen, MÜSSEN zur Hauptsaison zum Lago!!!

Heute brauch ich das nur noch ab und zu. Bestimmt nicht ständig.


----------



## fritzbox (9. Juni 2010)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Ich kenne das vom TE beschriebene Phänomen noch viel stärker aus dem Winter. Dort hat man oft den ganzen Park / die ganze Piste für sich alleine, weil die ganzen Poser auf der Sonnenterrasse chillen und vergleichen, wer die größeren Hoodies, Bandana oder die teureren Oakleys hat.  In der Zwischenzeit geh ich dann lieber Corks und Flips kloppen.  So etwas gibt es also in jedem Sport.
> 
> Zum Thema: *wer erwartet, in Riva den tollen Ausklang an der Bar/im Cafe zu bekommen, hat m.E. sowieso nicht alle Tassen im Schrank.* In Varano oder Pregasina abseits des großen Trubels in einer Dorfpinte einzukehren -> besser.



Ein jeder hat andere Prioritäten ,dem einen gefällt es beim Mecki der andere sitzt halt lieber in Pregasina


----------



## Athabaske (9. Juni 2010)

Und hat sich seit der Cantilever-Ära etwas geändert?

Schon Ende der 80er konnte man das tolle Zeugs aus der Bike v.a. auf den Zeltplätzen und vor den Bars am Strand bewundern. Bei dringendem Orientierungsbedarf  bei Moser-Touren hätte man sich dann manchmal gerne den einen oder anderen Leidensgenossen gewünscht, der einem weitergeholfen hätte.

Nach langer Abstinenz war ich dann letztes Jahr wieder dort - allerdings im November. Was soll ich sagen? Es war superschön und fast schon einsam.

Es scheint mir eher eine Art Rudelphänomen zu sein, je größer die Gruppe um so prolliger das Auftreten. Aber das findet sich überall, nicht nur am Gardasee!

Und dann natürlich die ganz coolen, die ganz harten und die die alles besser wissen - auch die gibt es überall, bei jedem Sport, an jedem Ort.

Aber deswegen auf schöne Landschaft, gutes Essen, tolle Strecken verzichten, dann hätten die Prolls, Poser und Konsorten ja gewonnen. Nein denen darf man das Feld nicht überlassen!


----------



## WilliWildsau (9. Juni 2010)

Helium schrieb:


> Fahr einmal in der Abenddämmerung die Ponale-Straße runter mit Blick auf Riva und Arco, nimm locker ein paar Jumps mit und genieße die Aussicht und den Flow, dann frage dich genau in diesem Moment ob der See wirklich überbewertet ist!



Kann ich nur unterstreichen
Ist zwar nicht die Abenddämmerung, sondern die Morgensonne


Ich freue mich jedes Mal, wenn ich zum Gardasee komme und habe auch schon genug andere Gebiete gesehen, aber wie es hier auch schon geschrieben wurde, kann ich woanders nicht soviele geniale Sachen vereinen


----------



## BineMX (9. Juni 2010)

Wir waren auch am Wocheende grad unten... genial!! Wir fahren seit 20 Jahren bei jeder Gelegenheit an den Lago. Und ich find´s immer noch geil.
Früher nur zum surfen, Motocrossen in Pietramurata, Endurofahren, mit der Supermoto den genialen Grip des ital.Asphalts geniessen, und seit neuestem auch mit dem MTB unterwegs. 
Egal welche Sportart bei uns grad angesagt ist, es paßt zufällig immer sehr gut zum Gardasee!!! 
Könnt stundenlang am See sitzen und den Blick über die grünen Berghänge, Felsen und das Wasser schweifen lassen.
Und was die in den letzten Jahren aus dem Strand (Torbole-Riva) gemacht haben ist echt 
Das es dort oft sehr voll ist stört mich nicht, es sind ja zumeist Sportler ... da siehts in Sirmione und Co. schon schlimmer aus.... da ist "SockeninSandalenalarm" angesagt.


----------



## Trailhunterer (9. Juni 2010)

vieles ändert sich doch zum positiven.
vor 10-15 jahren konnte man die altissimoauffahrt nach 8 uhr ohne hitzschlag fast nicht in angriff nehmen.
heute ist so viel zugewachsen, das man schon mehr im schatten rumgeigt.
was soll man da blos zur zeit des festivals sagen. das jahr hat meist 365 tage, da wird ja jeder seine beste zeit finden


----------



## petzl (9. Juni 2010)

Ich habe viele Lieblingsreviere in Europa. Jedes ist anders und ich mach es von der Jahreszeit und dem Wetter abhängig, wohin ich fahre. Ganz früh im Jahr finde ich Finale toll, dann kommt die Lagozeit und im Hochsommer Livigno etc. Das ist so hoch, dass dort die Temperaturen noch erträglich bleiben. Im Herbst ist dann Zeit fürs Vinschgau. Ist seit drei Jahren immer der selbe Ablauf, aber der Lago ist nach wie vor was besonderes für mich. Ich kann es gar nicht so genau sagen warum. Es ist irgendwie immer wie heimkommen und man findet auch nach Jahren immer wieder neue super Trails. Welche Leute am Lago sind, ob Poser, CCler, Trailtourer, Downhiller usw. interessiert mich nicht wirklich. Auf den Trails habe ich noch nie viele Leute getroffen und die ganzen Szenebars können mir gestohlen bleiben. Da finde ich Grillen am Campingplatz, oder mit nem Bier am See sitzen viel schöner.


----------



## dre (9. Juni 2010)

... des is scho sche do drunten






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dievole (9. Juni 2010)

Ende Juni sind wir endlich auch da unten. Wir lieben den Lago, biken, shoppen und gut essen. 
Und jetzt habe ich noch für unser Cabrio (VW New Beetle) die passende Transporttasche fürs Bike gefunden. Was gibt es schöneres?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (9. Juni 2010)

dievole schrieb:


> Ende Juni sind wir endlich auch da unten. Wir lieben den Lago, biken, shoppen und gut essen.
> Und jetzt habe ich noch für unser Cabrio (VW New Beetle) die passende Transporttasche fürs Bike gefunden. Was gibt es schöneres?



... fahrt ihr mit nur einem Bike an den Lago?


----------



## dievole (9. Juni 2010)

Ich biken,
Frau shoppen
Beide gut essen!


----------



## dre (9. Juni 2010)

dievole schrieb:


> Ich biken,
> Frau shoppen
> Beide gut essen!



... das ist ja richtig Urlaub. Wie uncool.


----------



## Hegi (9. Juni 2010)

Was war das schön ruhig da oben  











Also ich finde ja November eine schöne Zeit!


----------



## dievole (9. Juni 2010)

dre schrieb:


> ... das ist ja richtig Urlaub. Wie uncool.



Bin ja vielleicht auch schon etwas älter (zumindest an Jahren). Da muss man nicht mehr jeden Tag den Tremalzo rauf und runter. Jeder soll auf seine Weise am Lago glücklich sein.


----------



## UncleHo (9. Juni 2010)

Hegi schrieb:


> Was war das schön ruhig da oben...



Das muss noch zu der Zeit gewesen, als ich der Meinung war: Wie bekloppt muss man sein mit dem Rad da rauf zu fahren!


----------



## Hegi (9. Juni 2010)

uncleho schrieb:


> das muss noch zu der zeit gewesen, als ich der meinung war: Wie bekloppt muss man sein mit dem rad da rauf zu fahren!



1997


----------



## akeem (10. Juni 2010)

Bymike schrieb:


> Bin gestern auch von 15 wunderbaren Tagen am Lago zurückgekommen.
> 
> Gänsehaut krieg ich jetzt noch wenn ich an die unzähligen tollen Ausblicke auf den See denke, oder an die nicht enden wollenden Tragepassagen zum Altissimogipfel im Regen bei 10 grad. Lauter tolle Erlebnisse - und das immer wieder.
> 
> ...



Danke, Du hast mir die Schreibarbeit abgenommen, ich hätte es nicht besser ausdrücken können. Und an Deinem Alter liegt es nicht, ich bin doppelt so alt und fahr seit ich 18 bin jedes Jahr mindestens 1 mal an den Gardasee (ja auch damals gab es schon Mountainbikes, (obwohl seiner Zeit das Surfen noch im Vordergrund stand...))


----------



## Stefan_SIT (10. Juni 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> ... Nur im Vergleich zu anderen Gebieten ist der Rummerl um den Gardasee eindeutig übertrieben. ... und wer jedes Jahr an den Gardasee fährt wird sich halt schwer tun einen Vergleich mit anderen Gebieten anzustellen weil er nichts zu vergleichen hat. ... auch wenn die Deutschen am liebsten im Stau auf dem Weg in den Urlaub stehen, so oft zum Bikeurlaub vereisen tun 99,9% eurer Landesgenossen nun auch wieder nicht. *Oder wollt ihr mir jetzt erzählen, dass ihr 4 mal ne Woche im Jahr auf Bikeurlaub seid?*
> ...



Ja, zumindest ich. Letztes Jahr war ich eine zweimal eine Woche in Finale Ligure, eine Woche in der Lenzerheide, eine Woche auf Alpencross. Ich kenne die Gegend um Scuol und St. Moritz sehr gut und die Dolomiten sind mir auch nicht ganz unbekannt. Alles tolle Bike-Gebiete, die für eine spezielle Art von Biken stehen. Alles super da - keine Frage.
Aber im Sommer, wenn ich mit der Familie unterwegs bin, kommt für uns nur der Gardasee in Frage. Zumindest solange, bis wir einen Ort finden, an dem wir alles haben, was wir für einen zwei- oder dreiwöchigen Urlaub brauchen: Wettergarantie, Sonne, Ambiente, Essen, Trinken, Klima, Panorama, gute Preise, Erholung, tolle Touren und Trails, die ich auch nach 20 Jahren noch nicht alle kenne. Irgendwas fehlt in den anderen Gebieten halt immer ...
Den Hype um den Gardasee kann ich sehr gut verstehen, dafür nehme ich auch die Gefahr in Kauf, im Stau zu stehen (was *der* Deutsche übrigens genauso ungern tut wie *der *Österreicher).

Ride On
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. Juni 2010)

Ja, ich bin schon auf öfters im Bike-Urlaub: 
Ostern 1 Woche Vinschgau, 1 Woche Alpencross, 10 Tage Lago und Testival, und noch etliche Kurzurlaube bzw. kürzere Mehrtagestouren.
Ich find den Lago schon auch super, meist fahr ich 3 Jahre hintereinander hin, weil man eben so schön biken, shoppen und essen gehen kann, es hat super Eisdielen, etc. Dann regt mich der ganze Rummel wieder auf und hab für 2 Jahre genug, dann geht´s von vorne los. So war das schon beim Surfen vor 25 Jahren...


----------



## trhaflhow (10. Juni 2010)

ich bekenne mich schuldig mehrmals im jahr übers wochenende ( ok die verlängerten vermeide ich, so auch juni-sept) bei hier schmuddelwetter
an den lago zu fahren. ( ok manchmal auch ne woche)
das erste mal wars 1986 zum klettern da dachten noch wenige ans biken
....und ich finds immernoch ne klasse gegend. auch das posen mit blitzblanken bikes ( sowas werde ich wohl nie besitzten) gehört dazu

und wems nicht passt soll doch wo anders hinfahren

ach ja vergleichen kann ich mit anderen gebieten durchaus, da wir fast jedes wochenende zum biken oder klettern fahren und so auch in unseren urlauben.

und der gardesee steht einfach ganz weit oben.. und ist zumindest für uns aus dem süden dtl schnell zu erreichen


----------



## ibinsnur (10. Juni 2010)

ich mag auch mal ...

vor 15 jahren bin ich auch das erste mal am gardasee - zu zeiten des festivals - ich glaub 3 oder 4 mal. da wars mir dann aber wirklich zu viel trubel. wir konnten damals zwar jeden tag 10 bikes testen (wahnsinn, damals die votec doppelbrückgabel - eine sensation für uns), aber wir haben dann unsere jährlichen besuche auf andere zeiten gelegt (alleine schon weil ende april, anfang mai die hohen touren meist verschneit waren).
und mit meinem weibchen bin ich die letzten jahre oft mehrmal zu kurzurlauben runtergedüst. wir wechseln uns hiernei immer ab - einmal appartment, einmal camping. beides hat seinen flair. 

und wege gibt es unten genügend, natürlich wenn ich um gegen mittag den 601er fahren will, muss ich damit rechnen, daß (zumindest ich) man ein langsam fahrendes hindernis für andere is. doch unsere touren starten wir spätestens um 7.00, dann is man gegen 11.00 zumeist dort wo man sein will und kann entspannt runtercruisen. 

und ehrlich gesagt stören mich die "poser" gar ned, ganz im gegenteil, da kann man lässige bikes immer begutachten. in meinen augen sind die grössten poser allerdings die, die in der ärgsten mittagshitze durch riva oder torbole düsen, die pönale vielleicht noch raufzischen und maximal in pregasina umdrehen - wobei die durch riva zischen, als wär der teufel hinter einem her - und die unten vorhandene bikerakzeptanz der autofahrer auf eine harte probe stellen.


----------



## Yetibike (10. Juni 2010)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> ach ja vergleichen kann ich mit anderen gebieten durchaus, da wir fast jedes wochenende zum biken oder klettern fahren und so auch in unseren urlauben.


 

Bei mir purer NEID


----------



## tiroler1973 (10. Juni 2010)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> ... was *der* Deutsche übrigens genauso ungern tut wie *der *Österreicher.


OK - wobei ich als Tiroler meist nicht im Stau stehe, weil ich doch ein paar Stunden näher am Ziel bin.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (11. Juni 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> OK - wobei ich als Tiroler meist nicht im Stau stehe, *weil ich doch ein paar Stunden näher am Ziel bin*.



Moment! Du meinst jetzt aber nicht den Gardasee, oder?!?  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleHo (11. Juni 2010)

Von welchem Stau redet ihr hier die ganze Zeit? Von den Radwegposern zwischen Riva und Torbole und solchen, die es werden wollen oder von dem der Cabrio-, Ferrari und sonstigen Poser die in Torbole den Kreisverkehr zuknallen?

âMache dich nicht so wichtig - es gibt grÃ¶Ãere Zwerge, als du einer bist.â (John Knittel)


----------



## Bymike (11. Juni 2010)

... oder einen der Unzähligen zu Ferienbeginn irgendwo zwischen Deutschland und Gardasee


----------



## powderJO (11. Juni 2010)

mit fällt gerade auf, dass ich im letzten jahr nur einen einzigen tag am gardasee war. muss dringend mal wieder jänger hin.


----------



## RagazziFully (11. Juni 2010)

oldman schrieb:


> nach 7 tagen abgeschiedenheit und ruhe auf einmal nur noch klamauk, vollspacken und halligalli.



exakt...


----------



## Haentz (12. Juni 2010)

dievole schrieb:


> Ende Juni sind wir endlich auch da unten. Wir lieben den Lago, biken, shoppen und gut essen.
> Und jetzt habe ich noch fÃ¼r unser Cabrio (VW New Beetle) die passende Transporttasche fÃ¼rs Bike gefunden. Was gibt es schÃ¶neres?



Das zB: 




Letztes Jahr auf dem Heimweg vom Lago 

Also, das Revier an sich ist meiner Meinung nach nicht Ã¼berbewertet. Das ist schon Wahsninn. Mag sein, dass das halt auch eine Menge Poser anzieht, aber selbst die habe ich in den vergangenen Jahren nicht so direkt gesehen. War immer ein bisschen in der Off-Season unterwegs. Zu so Veranstaltungen wie dem Bikefestival sollte man die Gegend dann natÃ¼rlich besser meiden.

Ich fahre nÃ¤chste Woche fÃ¼r 14 Tage runter und kann es kaum abwarten 

So, noch ein schÃ¶nes Foto gefunden. Mit dem Bike war ich 2008 am Gardasee, als ich nach bestimmt 15 Jahren gerade wieder ins Mountainbiken eingestiegen bin. Ja, Stahlrahmen, ja Strarrgabel. Damit lÃ¤sst sich da problemlos fahren, so wahnsinnig groÃ ist der Unterschied zu modernen Bikes auch nicht (von den Bremsen mal abgesehen). Das Bild ist von den Pianaura Trailsâ¦


----------



## tri4me (12. Juni 2010)

Haentz schrieb:


> Das zB:
> Mit dem Bike war ich 2008 am Gardasee, als ich nach bestimmt 15 Jahren gerade wieder ins Mountainbiken eingestiegen bin. Ja, Stahlrahmen, ja Strarrgabel. Damit lässt sich da problemlos fahren, so wahnsinnig groß ist der Unterschied zu modernen Bikes auch nicht (von den Bremsen mal abgesehen).



Gerade die Bremsen machen es aber manchmal aus. Ich hatte heuer die unfreiwillige Gelegenheit (Rahmenbruch am Rocky und Neuanschaffung) ein paar weitgehend identische 2000hm-Touren unten mit 3 verschiedenen Bikes zu fahren. das waren:

Cube X-pert aus 02/03 mit HS33-Brakes und Rock-Shox ? (100mm) ohne Lock-Out, 14 kg
Rocky Slayer 05 mit Luise FR und Talas RLC (125mm), 12,5 kg
Scott Spark 10 mit XX-Bremsen und DT-swiss XRC (100mm), 9kg

Über Bergauf brauchen wir nicht groß zu sprechen (das sind schier unglaubliche Unterschiede von über 200 hm /h). Aber was man im Disc-Zeitalter echt vergessen hat, ist die Tatsache, daß man sich verdammt schnell einen Bremsplatten einfängt. Mein erster war bereits nach 250 hm Abfahrt (!). Danach war nach allen steileren Passagen Laufrad kühlen angesagt. Ich kann mich noch gut an die Gesichter der Wanderer erinnern, als ich das nach der Abfahrt durch´s Val San Michele machten musste. Felgentemperatur deutlich über 100 Grad (kleine Mengen Wasser sind einfach verdamft !).
Abgesehen davon ist die Bergabperformance eher mit dem Bike-Gewicht korelliert, vor allem ausschlaggebend sind aber die aufgezogenen Reifen. Schwer rollt gut und Fat Alberts beissen besser in Tremalzo-Schotter als Rocket Rons.

Und noch was zum Thema Starrgabel. Trail-Passagen mögen ja noch gehen, aber bei einer Abfahrt, wie der durch´s Val San Michele (ca. 1300hm z.t. recht grobschottriger Forstweg) bekäme ich ohne Federgabel Kopfschmerzen und dicke Handgelenke. Das wär wohl eher Bike-Frust als Bike-Lust.


----------



## Haentz (12. Juni 2010)

Ganz klar, die V-Brakes kommen bei weitem nicht an die Bremsperformance moderner Bremsen an. Schnelle Trails muss man schon deutlich langsamer fahren (ich zumindest, mag sein, dass es Leute mit genug Kraft in den Händen gibt  ). Und einen geplatzen Schlauch hatte ich in der Tat auch im Gardaseeurlaub. Ganz klar, mit einem modernen Bike ist man effektiv schneller. Mit dem alten Stahlbike machts aber nciht weniger Spaß.

Und zur Federung: Meh, ist meiner Meinung nach nicht so ein riesen Unterschied. Da kann man sehr viel mit besserer Fahrtechnik wett machen, was dann auch wieder der Fahrweise auf dem Fully zu Gute kommt. Klar, rüttelt schon ordentlich durch, aber auch hier setzen eher die Bremsen dem Geschwindigkeitsrausch seine Grenzen.

Also, das Starrbike fahre ich nur noch sehr selten als Moutnainbike, aber dann macht es Spaß. An den Gardasee kommt aber nicht mehr mit


----------



## Haentz (12. Juni 2010)

Aber um mal auf den Gardasee zurück zu kommen: Ich hoffe, dass es in den kommenden 2 Wochen nicht so voll sein wird. Laut Auskunft des Hotels wohl nicht, sind die letzten beiden Wochen vor Beginn der Sommerferien etc Na, mal gucken


----------



## emvau (12. Juni 2010)

ein paar bikespots habe ich auch schon bereist (auch mit dem flieger), viele davon wiederholt... einige bleiben einfach auf dem zeiger.
den lago allerdings möche ich davon am wenigsten missen. einmal im jahr MUSS das wenigstens für ein paar tage möglich sein. selbst heuer (wir haben gerade unser zweites kind bekommen) werden wir im september wieder anrücken. rückbildung brauchen auch die beine...


und wem 's zu stressig ist, der meide halt torbole. der lago hat IMMER auch seine ruhigen ecken und unterkünfte. nur zu irgendwelchen festivals würde ich da niemals anrücken...
und.... ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich bis heute nicht genau wo mecki's und winds-bar denn nun genau sind.


----------



## tiroler1973 (14. Juni 2010)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Moment! Du meinst jetzt aber nicht den Gardasee, oder?!?


Nein, ich meine nicht den Gardasee. Ich bleibe meist in Sterzing oder Brixen. An den Gardasee fahre ich nur, wenn ich mit meiner Freundin mit muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agassi (15. Juni 2010)

Ich war Anfangs 2000er 2x in Riva und schon damals fand ich Abstossendes und Lustiges zugleich. 2008 war meine letzte Ankunft am See und es war schon eine Art Kulturschock, nach einer Woche Bergamaskeralpen im Massentourismus zu landen. 
Meine Welt ist es nicht, aber es scheint für viele ein Bedürfnis zu sein und dem Städtchen bringt es etwas Geld in die Kasse. Also meide ich das obere Seeende wann immer es geht. 

Für mich ein guter Hinweis wo man nicht hin sollte, ist immer wieder die BIKE Zeitschrift. Ein Revier das beschrieben wird, kann ich den kommenden Sommer vergessen. Das Schlüsselerlebnis war für vor einigen Jahren der Monte Bar. Seit 1992 bin ich mit dem Bike regelmässig auf der Hütte zu Besuch, und fahre/schiebe danach nach Isone oder zur Lucio rüber. Wenn da mal ein Biker oder überhaupt jemand gleichzeitig oben war, gab es immer ein freundliches Austauschen bei Polenta mit Gorgonzola.
Dann der erste umfassende Tessinbericht in der Bike und ich fand mich an einem schönen Samstag mit gezählten 45 Bikern bei der Hütte. Die Anzahl alleine ginge ja noch, aber jeder x-te ist ein Oberarsch, der am Essen, an der Sprache in der Speisekarte oder sonstwas etwas auszusetzen hat. Denen würde ich jeweils am liebsten einen Biketauchkurs in Luganersee spendieren.

Ein Jahr später hat sich das schon wieder einigermassen normalisiert, denn heuer wird wahrscheinlich in den Riandro Trails oder sonstwo die Party steigen


----------



## powderJO (15. Juni 2010)

ganz ehrlich: ich fahre möglichst immer dahin, wo es viele biker hat. denn nur dann kann ich mit meinem sauteuren hobel ordentlich viele überholen und weiß, dass die investition sich gelohnt hat.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (16. Juni 2010)

Ich komme erst seit 2008 regelmäßig dorthin - kann jedoch Deinen Eindruck gar nicht nach empfinden.

Ich halte mich in der Regel an Ortskundige (egal, ob Local oder nicht), will in dem Fall heißen, das ich seit diesem Jahr dort einen sehr lieben und netten Menschen kenne, mit dem ich mein Hobby teile und der mir seit März bei jeden Besuch dort wieder neue, schöne, für mich noch unbekannte Trails gezeigt hat.
Ansonsten gibts jedes Jahr mit unserer Berliner Truppe dort eine 1,5Wochen Reise, die wir immer allein organisieren - sprich Unterkunft, Mietwagen, Verpflegung, Trails... und ich wurde bisher noch nie enttäuscht... dort gibts vom Easy-Trail (Ponale-Madonna-Pregasina-Gardesana Ride) bis zur Dalco-Schiebe/Trage Trail alles, was das Enduro/Freireit Herz so begehren kann.

Sicher sieht man dort auch sehr viele Eisdielen Biker, aber man kann doch selbst was unternehmen und wenn schon die kommerziellen Anbieter dort nur Eisdielen Angebote haben, dann nimmt man halt selbst die Karte in die Hand.

Ich war dieses Jahr schon 4x dort und es wird sicher nicht die letzte Tour (dieses Jahr) gewesen sein.

Grüße,
sunday


----------



## freeridealex (17. Juni 2010)

Will auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben: Ich bin seit 1989 Wiederholungstäter. Angefangen mit Endurofahren auf den heutigen M-Touren und seitdem mich der Bike-Virus infiziert hat eben mit dem Bike. Habe auch schon zu allen Jahreszeiten Tage und Wochen am Lago verbracht und ich finde, dass jede Jahreszeit ihren Reiz hat. Im Winter gibt es nur Einheimische und es ist sehr ruhig - andere sagen dazu langweilig, was mich aber nicht stört. Wenns dann wärmer wird und die bekannten Trails voller werden meidet man eben die M-Touren und sucht sich seine eigenen Wege - ja die gibts auch. Der Herbst ist dann wieder super auch wenns teilweise recht schattig wird. Zu jeder Zeit ist aber das Essen super und die Leute sind gut drauf. Ich bin jedenfalls ein Fan vom Lago und freue mich immer wieder auf die Tage dort.  apropos Stau: Ich bin bisher noch nie in einem gestanden seit ich dorthin fahre. Allerdings starte ich auch immer in der Nacht und bin zum Frühstück in Riva (bei Maroni gibts leckeres Frühstück). Dann hab ich auch den ersten Tag schon für Trails zur Verfügung


----------



## Haentz (28. Juni 2010)

So, heute gehen 14 Tage Lago zu Ende. Fazit: Das Revier ist KEIN STÜCK überbewertet  Das war einfach saugeil. Insgesamt war jetzt ende Juni auch nicht so wahnsinnig viel los. Poser hab ich genau gar keine gesehen, keine blitzblank geleckten Freerider vor der WInds Bar, im Meckis saßen auch nur immer ein paar ältere Tourenfahrer rum. Auf den Trails hielt es sich auch in Grenzen. Am meisten war sicher wärend meiner Tremalzo Auffahrt über die Ponale, etc. los. Ging aber auch alles.

Thread ist überflüssig und dient meiner Meinung nach nur zur "Vor 20 Jahren war alles besser"-Profilierung einiger User


----------



## Anselm_X (28. Juni 2010)

Haentz schrieb:


> Thread ist überflüssig und dient meiner Meinung nach nur zur "Vor 20 Jahren war alles besser"-Profilierung einiger User



Genau so sehe ich es auch!

Ich steh immer noch auf südlichsten See Bayerns, und das obwohl ich schon 1982* zum ersten Mal dort gebiked bin.

*(Richtig, da war ich 18! Das war zu einer Zeit, wo die Väter der meisten User hier deren Mütter gerade mal lüstern angeschaut haben )

Grüße vom Anselm, der am Mittwoch wieder mal für vier Tage runter fährt.


----------



## dre (28. Juni 2010)

... bin in 10 Tagen auch unten und muss für mich sagen:

den Gardasee kann man nicht überbewerten. Und wer dies anders sieht; bitte fahrt wo anders hin. Dann habe ich am Lago noch mehr Ruhe.


----------



## Deep (29. Juni 2010)

War jetzt auch wieder einige Tage in Riva. Einfach herrlich. Schöne Trails, leckeres Essen und Eis und ein erfrischendes Bad im See nach dem biken. Trotz bestem Wetter war auf den Trails nix los.


----------



## Athabaske (29. Juni 2010)

Haentz schrieb:


> ...Thread ist überflüssig und dient meiner Meinung nach nur zur "Vor 20 Jahren war alles besser"-Profilierung einiger User


...dann hättest Du den Beitrag auch lassen können...

Was mir an Pfingsten aufgefallen ist, während man sich in München noch streitet, welche S-Bahnlinie bis Riva verlängert werden soll ist Finale inzwischen zur oberschwäbischen Dependence geworden.

Und damit hätte ich auch elegant das Augenmerk auf den einzigen Nachteil vom Gardasee gelenkt, die Nähe zu München.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guerill0 (29. Juni 2010)

micha17 schrieb:


> Ich war ein paar Tage in Riva um die altbekannten Klassiker abzufahren. Das haben wir schon ´90 bis ´96 gemacht und seitdem nicht mehr, im Laufe Jahre ist Region ja völlig als Mekka verkauft so das man dorthin muß.
> 
> Was aber z.Z. da los ist ist echt crazy, scheint inzwischen ein reines Showlaufen mit Bike zu sein, Radfahren? Egal-Hauptsache labern.
> 
> ...



1.) Die von dir angesprochende Bikerkategorie gibt es überall. Sei es im Kleinwalsertal, in Saalbach oder eben am Gardasee
2.) Was verstehst du unter "Klassiker"? Der Tremalzo ist sicherlich mit deinem Bike ne coole Sache, allerdings versteh ich jeden Guide der dich mit nem Furious Fred nicht in verblockteres Terrain mitnimmt. Wer z.B. den 601er oder ähnlich felsiges Gelände mit diesem m.M.n. sinnfreien Reifen fahren will, der wird in 100HM-Abständen zum Flickzeug greifen müssen.
3.) Vielleicht sind manche Abfahrten am Lago wirklich überbewertet, allerdings hat er einfach den großen Vorteil, dass er einfach ein Bikerevier ist und die "Wandererproblematik" hier quasi nicht existiert


----------



## dominik_mueller (2. Juli 2010)

Ich fahr nÃ¤chste woche au zum ersten Mal hin. Mit nem Kumpel. Freuen uns schon sehr drauf. Die gegend kenn wir vom Vorbeifahren, und natÃ¼rlich aus den bekannten Bikezeitungen. Da haben wir uns den letzten Apetit geholt. In erster Linie sind wir aber zum Urlaub da. Wird eine Woche werden, in der wir 3-4 schÃ¶ne Touren fahren werden. Die restlichen Tage lÃ¶ten wir schÃ¶n einen (Mal sehen, ob wir die bikes Ã¼berhaupt ausladen, wenn der BegrÃ¼Ãungsschoppen schon schmeckt!) *lol*

Poser hin oder her... Die gibts echt Ã¼berall. Nahe GieÃen gibts den DÃ¼nsberg (wo es Mittwochs lecker Erbsensuppe gibt), da waren wir mal und haben oben an der HÃ¼tte 3 Weizen geschlÃ¼rft... Ein "Rotwild-Ritter" kam vorbei und hat geprahlt, gepost, und was weiÃ ich nicht noch alles. Er hatte kurzgefasst das tollste Fahrrad von allen, war der Geilste und konnte nicht verstehen, wie andere den Berg ebenfalls hochgefahren sind (und die Bikes oben nicht versteckt haben, weils ja keine Rotwilds waren...)...

Wir waren beide mit nem 999,- â¬ Fahrrad von Cube da. Da ist letztendlich auch alles dran, was man braucht... Und das wichtigste, wir sind zufrieden damit, denn es passt von den MaÃen her und reicht fÃ¼r die Touren, die wir fahren. 
Zudem hatten wir beide zu trainingszwecken nen 11,5 Kg Rucksack auf (mit Hanteln drinne *lol*), was der Rotwildritter nicht hatte.

Jeder wie ers mag...


----------



## Athabaske (2. Juli 2010)

Sachen gibts....


----------



## tiroler1973 (2. Juli 2010)

Ich würde auch gerne ein Rotwild haben wollen. Zusätzlich.


----------



## Athabaske (2. Juli 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gerne ein Rotwild haben wollen. Zusätzlich.


...bist Du Dir sicher?

Wahre Helden fahren andere Marken - scheint mir.

Zu Trainingszwecken hatte ich gestern Bleiplatten in den Schuhen, kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (2. Juli 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gerne ein Rotwild haben wollen. Zusätzlich.


Für mich 'ne Erbsensuppe und dazu ein Hefeweizen ...


			
				dominik_mueller schrieb:
			
		

> ... Zudem hatten wir beide zu trainingszwecken nen 11,5 Kg Rucksack auf (mit Hanteln drinne *lol*), was der Rotwildritter nicht hatte....


Macht auch nur Sinn, wenn man kein Rotwild fährt. 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guerill0 (2. Juli 2010)

Ich fahr auch immer zum Weglöten an den Lago. Dafür is der Gardasee ja schließlich weltberühmt. 
Danach geh ich meistens noch ne Woche zum Biken an den Ballermann. Mit nem Cube versteht sich


----------



## UncleHo (2. Juli 2010)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Für mich 'ne Erbsensuppe und dazu ein Hefeweizen ...
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Schon mal die Erbsensuppe bei Meckis probiert?


----------



## dre (2. Juli 2010)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Schon mal die Erbsensuppe bei Meckis probiert?



... auf Käseschinken-Toast?


----------



## UncleHo (2. Juli 2010)

dre schrieb:


> ... auf Käseschinken-Toast?



... nicht bei 30°


----------



## Athabaske (2. Juli 2010)

UncleHo schrieb:


> ... nicht bei 30°


...und nie am Wochenende - aber sonst sind die Wildspezialitäten im Trentino durchaus zu empfehlen.


----------



## dre (2. Juli 2010)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...und nie am Wochenende - aber sonst sind die Wildspezialitäten im Trentino durchaus zu empfehlen.



...stimmt:






[/URL][/IMG]


Pasta mit Reh und Pilzen


----------



## pedale3 (2. Juli 2010)

...das Reh sitzt gegenüber?


----------



## Athabaske (2. Juli 2010)

Wieso, siehst Du Beine wie bei einem Reh?


Dünn und behaart - bin schon weggggggg....


----------



## Bergschlampe (2. Juli 2010)

... und der gute alte Moser.


----------



## dre (2. Juli 2010)

... macht euch nur lustig.


Viel Spaß und ein schönes WE. Geht biken .........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (2. Juli 2010)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Wahre Helden fahren andere Marken - scheint mir.


Ich will ja auch kein Held sein, sondern ein Ritter. Von edlem Geblüt und feiner Herkunft. Weiber ohne Ende usw. - Ritter halt. Wobei das Zeug ohne Ende ich mir sparen kann.


----------



## RagazziFully (2. Juli 2010)

dre schrieb:


> Pasta mit Reh und Pilzen




:kotz:


----------



## ibinsnur (2. Juli 2010)

i würd auch lieber die dame gegenüber sehen


----------



## dievole (4. Juli 2010)

Komme gerade vom lago-wochenende zurück. Es war wieder ein Genuß, bestes Wetter, biken, neues Hotel ausprobiert (sehr zufrieden - http://www.hotelprimavera-riva.it) und gutes Essen (Pizzeria al porte in Torbole - Riesenpizza!).


----------



## tiroler1973 (4. Juli 2010)

dievole schrieb:


> ... und gutes Essen (Pizzeria al porte in Torbole - Riesenpizza!).


Seit wann ist Pizza gutes Essen? Pizza ist Fastfood und wenn sie groß ist, wird sie davon nicht besser! Ja, es gibt gute Pizzen, aber gutes Essen kann eine Pizza nie sein. Mein Opa hat gutes Essen dann als gut befunden wenn es VIEL zu futtern gab. Das war aber nach dem Krieg als es nichts anderes als Suppe gab. Essenskultur habt ihr - jeder Dinosaurier hat ein größeres Geschmacksspektrum. 

Es gibt besseres am Gardasee. Zum Beispiel Pasta mit Reh und Pilzen.


----------



## lens83 (4. Juli 2010)

gut heißt ja nicht zwangsläufig auch gesund...


----------



## tiroler1973 (4. Juli 2010)

lens83 schrieb:


> gut heißt ja nicht zwangsläufig auch gesund...


Also wenn dich jemand fragt was du gutes in Italien gegessen hast und du hast als Antwort nur "Pizza" dann stellt sich die Frage ob du die Vielfalt der italienischen Küche jemals entdecken wirst. Ne gute Pizza kriegt man zwischen Palermo und Hamburg inzwischen bei jedem 5-ten "Iatliener". Ich rede von ESSEN und nicht von sich am Leben erhalten.

Ein echter Italiener würde dich als kulinarische Wildsau ansehen. Oder?


----------



## Athabaske (5. Juli 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> ...Ein echter Italiener würde dich als kulinarische Wildsau ansehen. Oder?


...wobei wir wieder beim Wild wären. 

Apropos was ist nun mit der Dame bei Reh und Pilzen? 

Tsjaaa Pizza - und die Amis glauben ja ernsthaft, sie hätten das erfunden. Aber wie bei so vielem war ihr Beitrag darin beschränkt diejenigen, die etwas können nicht gleich vor Ellis Island ins Meer zu werfen.

Es ist wie bei den Bikerevieren, lass' den armen Geistern ihre Pizza oder ihre Bike-Bravo-Trails und geniese lieber sowohl die ländliche italienische Küche, als auch die Wege dazwischen!


----------



## tiroler1973 (5. Juli 2010)

Endlich mal jemand der kein Kostverachter ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dievole (5. Juli 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Seit wann ist Pizza gutes Essen? Pizza ist Fastfood und wenn sie groß ist, wird sie davon nicht besser!
> 
> Nichts für ungut, das kann nur ein "Tiroler" meinen. Wer die echte italienische Holzofenpizza als "Fastfood" bezeichnet, hat offensichtlich dort noch keine gegessen oder ist einfach ins falsche Lokal geraten.


----------



## tiroler1973 (5. Juli 2010)

dievole schrieb:


> ... das kann nur ein "Tiroler" meinen.


Sagen wir so: Ich glaube es zu wissen.


----------



## Haentz (5. Juli 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach Überbewertet: Meckis und die Restaurants Al Porto/Centrale, keine Ahnung, warum die Buden immer so voll  sind, weder herausragend gutes Essen, noch besonders schön zu sitzen


----------



## powderJO (5. Juli 2010)

wer nach italien fÃ¤hrt, kann essenstechnisch sicher mehr und 
interessanteres entdecken als nur pizza und pasta bolognese. 

aber auch eine pizza kann natÃ¼rlich "gutes" essen sein im sinne von "dafÃ¼r wÃ¼rde ich einen stern vergeben" ;-):
der teig gekonnt und ausdauernd geknetet aus einem guten, etwas groberen biomehl, dann superdÃ¼nn gezogen und bedeckt mit einer hausgemachten tomatensoÃe, die nicht nur aus den Ã¼blichen dosentomaten und ein bisschen basilkum und oregano besteht. darauf dann ein paar scheiben einer feinen, leicht scharfen salami mit ein paar frischen waldpilzen (nicht die aus der zucht) und dann das ganze ganz kurz in einem richtigen holzofen gebacken â ein gedicht ...

ich kÃ¶nnte euch sogar verraten wo es am gardasee sowas gibt, aber ich will ja auch noch einen platzz bekommen wenn ich da bin ...


----------



## lens83 (5. Juli 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Also wenn dich jemand fragt was du gutes in Italien gegessen hast und du hast als Antwort nur "Pizza" dann stellt sich die Frage ob du die Vielfalt der italienischen Küche jemals entdecken wirst. Ne gute Pizza kriegt man zwischen Palermo und Hamburg inzwischen bei jedem 5-ten "Iatliener". Ich rede von ESSEN und nicht von sich am Leben erhalten.
> 
> Ein echter Italiener würde dich als kulinarische Wildsau ansehen. Oder?



wenn Dir pizza nicht schmeckt oder gegen Deine ernährungsphilosophie bez. gesundem essen verstößt, dann bitte. 
das hat aber nichts mit kulinarischer wildsau oder mit der unfähigkeit die vielfalt der italienischen küche zu entdecken zu tun. ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich tagtäglich in italienischen lokalen esse.
im übrigen könnt ihr tiroler nur froh sein, dass sich bei euch einige italiener (u. teilweise auch türken) niedergelassen haben, die imstande sind eine vernünftige pizza zu backen - sonst wär das nie was geworden.


----------



## tiroler1973 (5. Juli 2010)

lens83 schrieb:


> im übrigen könnt ihr tiroler nur froh sein, dass sich bei euch einige italiener (u. teilweise auch türken) niedergelassen haben, die imstande sind eine vernünftige pizza zu backen - sonst wär das nie was geworden.


 
Ja, da gebe ich dir recht. Mit Pizza und Döner haben wir nicht viel am Hut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (5. Juli 2010)

Haentz schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach Überbewertet: ... /*Centrale*, keine Ahnung, warum die Buden immer so voll  sind, weder herausragend gutes Essen, noch besonders schön zu sitzen


Dann bin ich aber mal gespannt, wo du am Gardasee so viel besser gegessen hast, dass du meinen "Lieblings-Italiener" so mies machst.  Über's "Schöner-Sitzen" will ich da mit dir nicht "streiten" ...

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## bronks (5. Juli 2010)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> ...  Über's "Schöner-Sitzen" will ich da mit dir nicht "streiten" ...n


Schöner Sitzen, als Winds Bar gibt es wohl nicht!


----------



## flo2000 (5. Juli 2010)

bronks schrieb:


> Schöner Sitzen, als Winds Bar gibt es wohl nicht!


Stimmt total, und wenn ich nicht da sitze erhole ich mich gern mit meinem Liegestuhl auf der Verkehrsinsel in Torboles Kreisverkehr


----------



## Stefan_SIT (5. Juli 2010)

bronks schrieb:


> Schöner Sitzen, als Winds Bar gibt es wohl nicht!


Stimmt! Ist wie früher, als ich noch geschnüffelt habe ... 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Catsoft (5. Juli 2010)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Stimmt! Ist wie früher, als ich noch geschnüffelt habe ...
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Aber guggen kannst da gut


----------



## ultraschwer (6. Juli 2010)

war auch schon vor bald 20 jahren mit dem stahlhardtail dort.

ich finds auch überbewertet. landschaftlich gefällt mir persönlich die alpennordseite einfach besser.

trailmäßig gibts schon einiges, aber wie gesagt, flowige trails auf der alpennordseite begeistern mich mehr.

stanciu (bikeherausgeber) hat schon vorher den ganzen surfhype am gardasee gestartet.
bin gespannt was er als nächstes dort installiert.
wahrscheinlich wählen ihn die locals dort demnächst zum ehrenbürgermeister.


----------



## Highwayman (8. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute!


Ich war letzte Woche das erste mal am Gardasee. Leider etwas weiter unten bei Salo. Ich fand es sehr faszinierend wie sich die Rennrad und MTB-Fraktion hasst! Die Rennradler würden dich ja nichtmal mitm A... anschaun wenns dich wirft und du Hilfe brauchen würdest!!


Ich hatte wohl bergauf eine Rennradlerin den Schnitt versaut weil ich langsamer geworden bin und mir mal den Rucksack zurechtgezupft hatte. Die hat mich auf italienisch beschimpft, zum Glück hab i nix verstanden!!*


----------



## raccoon78 (8. Juli 2010)

Highwayman schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> 
> Ich war letzte Woche das erste mal am Gardasee. Leider etwas weiter unten bei Salo. Ich fand es sehr faszinierend wie sich die Rennrad und MTB-Fraktion hasst! Die Rennradler würden dich ja nichtmal mitm A... anschaun wenns dich wirft und du Hilfe brauchen würdest!!



Dazu musst du aber nicht an den Gardasee fahren, das ist hier das gleiche, da grüßt keiner zurück, da wird nur hochnässig geschaut. Umso schöner finde ich dann wenn man die Kerle am Berg so richtig abhängt


----------



## bronks (8. Juli 2010)

Highwayman schrieb:


> ... Die Rennradler würden dich ja nichtmal mitm A... anschaun wenns dich wirft und du Hilfe brauchen würdest!!


Genau so, wie die Mountainbiker. Im wegschaun sind sie alle gut.




Highwayman schrieb:


> ... Ich hatte wohl bergauf eine Rennradlerin den Schnitt versaut weil ich langsamer geworden bin und mir mal den Rucksack zurechtgezupft hatte. Die hat mich auf italienisch beschimpft, zum Glück hab i nix verstanden!!*


Ich meine, daß sie Dich nur freundlich angefeuert hat. Wenn man gerade Leistung gibt, dann kommt es blöderweise nicht immer so 100%ig freundlich an.

An Deiner Story sind m.E. 2 Punkte faul: 
- Eine Rennradlerin, die einen Mountainbiker nicht abzieht 
- Ein Mountainbiker, der auf der Strasse fährt


----------



## Highwayman (8. Juli 2010)

1. Sie is ja an mir vorbeigezogen und hat mich währenddessen beschimpft. Der Gesichtsausdruck war nicht so freundlich...*


2. ich hatte keine nur ne Wanderkarte und hab mich daher bissi verfahren...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bronks (8. Juli 2010)

Highwayman schrieb:


> 1. Sie is ja an mir vorbeigezogen und hat mich währenddessen beschimpft. Der Gesichtsausdruck war nicht so freundlich...*


 Wow! So schlecht gelaunte Rennradler hab ich dort bis jetzt noch nicht angetroffen.  



Highwayman schrieb:


> 2. ich hatte keine nur ne Wanderkarte und hab mich daher bissi verfahren...*


Ja, mit Wanderkarten hat man echt verloren, denn entweder landet man auf Asphalt oder Unfahrbarem.


----------



## Highwayman (8. Juli 2010)

bronks schrieb:


> Ja, mit Wanderkarten hat man echt verloren, denn entweder landet man auf Asphalt oder Unfahrbarem.


 



 Jaaa, beides... Aus dem Unfahrbaren ist ein schöner, steiniger Singletrail geworden.* Zum Glück ohne Wanderer...


* Wanderkarten nutzen aber anscheinend auch Motocross-Fahrer... *Verrückte Italiener...


----------



## ultraschwer (8. Juli 2010)

freundliche lächelnde rennradler? nie gesehen...


----------



## Athabaske (8. Juli 2010)

Dann bist Du offensichtlich noch nie mir begegnet, ich lächle immer wenn ich mit dem RR unterwegs bin und auf Asphalt einen MTBler treffe...


----------



## bluemuc (8. Juli 2010)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Dann bist Du offensichtlich noch nie mir begegnet, ich lächle immer wenn ich mit dem RR unterwegs bin und auf Asphalt einen MTBler treffe...


----------



## Haentz (8. Juli 2010)

Ich bin auch von Rennradlern, die den Berg runter kamen, mit einem ausgesprochen freundlichem "CIAO!" gegrüßt worden.  Da grüß ich natürlich zurück, obwohl ich sonst eher der Grüß-Muffel bin (zumindest auf der Straße oder unterhalb von 1000 gefahrenen hm  ).


----------



## UncleHo (8. Juli 2010)

Haentz schrieb:


> obwohl ich sonst eher der Grüß-Muffel bin (zumindest auf der Straße oder unterhalb von 1000 gefahrenen hm  ).



... na da fallen die Poser auf dem Radweg nach Torbole schon mal unter den Tisch ...


----------



## bergsocke (8. Juli 2010)

Haentz schrieb:


> So, heute gehen 14 Tage Lago zu Ende. Fazit: Das Revier ist KEIN STÜCK überbewertet  Das war einfach saugeil. Insgesamt war jetzt ende Juni auch nicht so wahnsinnig viel los. Poser hab ich genau gar keine gesehen, keine blitzblank geleckten Freerider vor der WInds Bar, im Meckis saßen auch nur immer ein paar ältere Tourenfahrer rum. Auf den Trails hielt es sich auch in Grenzen. Am meisten war sicher wärend meiner Tremalzo Auffahrt über die Ponale, etc. los. Ging aber auch alles.



Kann ich nur zu 100% bestätigen. 
Ich war Ende Juni in Torbole und es war wieder mal Super, Auf den meisten Touren waren wir absolut allein unterwegs, ausser wie schon beschrieben, Ponale und Tremalzo, Passo Nota, hielt sich aber in Grenzen, 
Alle hier schon beschriebenen negativen Eigenschaften haben wir nicht ein einziges Mal erlebt. Im Gegenteil, ich bin jedes Jahr auf Neue positiv überrascht, was die Freundlichkeit und Hilfsbereitschaft der Italienischen Bevölkerung betrifft, vor allem etwas abseits vom Lago


----------



## radenberger (8. Juli 2010)

Ich war gerade für 3 Wochen am Lago , bin zwar kein Biker, aber ein Wanderer, der die grandiosen Panoramen genießt. 
In einigen Beiträgen wird ja bemäkelt, dass die Wege voll mit Bikern sind. Dies kann ich so nicht bestätigen.
Ich bin von Riva die alte Ponale über Pregasina nach Punta di Larici den 422b raufgegangen und über den 422 wieder zurück nach Pregasina. Ok, auf der Ponale bin ich ca. 15 freundlichen Bikern begegnet, aber sonst war ich mutterseelen alleine unterwegs.
   Außer einer jungen Familie aus Süddeutschland (die Ursprungsheimat des Mannes war Mönchen-Gladbach oder Krefeld???) , die ich noch erwähnen möchte. Sie fuhren mit ihrer  *1-jährigen Tocher Katharina* im Einrad-Anhänger nach Pregasina hinauf. Vielleicht lesen sie das ja hier, und melden sich mal bei mir.  
  Auch auf dem 601 hinauf zum Altissimo konnte ich vielleicht mal 5 Biker zählen. 
  Vielleicht mag es in der Hochsaison anders sein, aber im Juni  war es sehr entspannt. 
  Ich fand ich es als Nichtbiker  zudem interessant, nachmittags den von der Tour zurückgekommenen Bikern an den Nebentischen zuzuhören und  ihre Touerlebnisse mitzubekommen. Sei es in Torbole bei Mecki, in Riva am Hafen  oder auch in Arco an der Piazza.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (9. Juli 2010)

radenberger schrieb:


> ...bin zwar kein Biker, aber ein Wanderer...


...Achtung, der Feind hört mit!!! 

Kann man überhaupt sagen, dass Hochsommer gleich Hochsaision. Klar für den allgemeinen Tourismus schon, das zeigen ja schon die Preise. Aber für Radler und Kletterer ist doch eher an Pfingsten der Hauptauftrieb?

Aber Deine "Erlebnisse" zeigen dann doch, dass die Mehrzahl der Zweiräder zum posen mitgenommen werden, sonst müsste ein "langsamer" Wanderer der in Gegenrichtung auf einer der klassischen Routen unterwegs ist deutlich mehr Leute sehen.


----------



## powderJO (9. Juli 2010)

der user radenberger ist Ã¼brigens ein paradebeispiel fÃ¼r die groÃe mehrheit der wanderer, die ich unterwegs treffe: nett und Ã¼berhaupt nich bÃ¶se auf biker, die die gleichen wege benutzen. prima, dass man das auch hier mal mitbekommt â wo ja sonst immer nur die negativ-erlebnisse geschildert werden...


----------



## sundaydrive+r (9. Juli 2010)

Ja, die netten Wanderer überwiegen - das kann ich bestätigen!

Aber ich hab auch schon andere Sachen erlebt - auf der wirklich breiten Brockenstrasse (noch vor den Gleisen der Brockenbahn) laufen die Wanderer in Reihen sodass für kein Auto, noch Biker Platz ist - dann kommen wir runter und es gibt tatsächlich einen, der mit seinem NW Stock einem Kumpel versucht hinterher zu hauen... ok, er war etwas schnell, aber warum kann man sich so eine Strasse nicht vernünftig teilen und muss so eine Situation noch extra gefährden...

Andere Situation - etwas skuriller - Parpaner Rothorn, Lenzerheide - wir fahren Richtung Furculetta, ein Wanderpärchen macht Platz, aber unser letzter Mann muss sich der Diskussion stellen, daß diese Wege doch für Biker verboten seien  auf dessen Frage, wo sie die Info her hätten, meinten die nur, das es ja keine Schilder für Biker gäbe, auf seine Entgegnung, das es auch keine für Wanderer gäbe, wußten sie auch nur noch Ihre Meinung zu bekräftigen, das wir hier nicht fahren dürften...

Naja, um mal allgemein gute Beispiele zu nennen - die meisten Wanderer bewundern einen sogar, wenn wir die Räder hochkurbeln, tragen oder auch über technisch anspruchsvolle Passagen fahren - da gibts dann auch schon das ein oder andere nette Gespräch - das man sich gegenseitig respektiert und grüsst oben ist fast schon normal.

Grüße,
sunday

PS.: Ich weiss, falscher Fred


----------



## Haentz (9. Juli 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> ...die große mehrheit der wanderer, die ich unterwegs treffe: nett und überhaupt nich böse auf biker...



So kenn ich das auch  Alles andere ist selektive Wahrnehmung


----------



## Athabaske (9. Juli 2010)

Haentz schrieb:


> So kenn ich das auch  Alles andere ist selektive Wahrnehmung


...oder selektives Verhalten 

Wobei schon Ende der 80er am Gardasee (zurück zum Thema) die ersten Felsbrocken nach Kehren im Weg lagen und auch das Stöckchenlegen gab es dort schon, bevor es hier populär wurde. Aber "damals" war es quasi auch noch mehr Wandermekka als Bikermekka. Heute sind mehr Radfahrer da und die Wanderer sind entweder in der Toskana oder auf den Kanaren.


----------



## iglg (9. Juli 2010)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Ponale hinauffahre, geht mir jedesmal das Herz auf.  Auch wenn Du offenbar kein Auge dafür hast, wirf mich nicht in einen Topf mit Deinesgleichen!
> 
> Und wenn bei Meckis oder sonstwo ein paar Hohlschwätzer sitzen, kann ich es locker ertragen, solange das Zapfbier stimmt.
> 
> Toleranz ist nicht so Dein Ding, oder?



Genau, erst das Treiben am Hafen genießen und dann gemütlich die Ponale hoch und an jeder Kehre staunen und sich freuen.

Und am nächsten Tag was schweres, schönes. Ich finde die Gegend und ihr Flair fantastisch und bin immer gern da. 

Und die Poser gibt es doch überall. Ich war vorgestern auf der Abfahrt von der Plumsjochhütte Richtung Pertisau. 

Bei einer Panorama-Staun-und-Freu-Pause kommt ein Biker an mir vorbei und fragt mich, wie ich mit meinem (2006er) Stumpi zufrieden wäre. Er würde momentan zwischen DEM (wie denn, meins ist doch von 2006 und hat mit dem aktuellen Modell gar nichts mehr zu tun...?) und "dem Cube/Ghost XYZ" schwanken.

Netten Smalltalk gibt es doch überall und natürlich an den bekannten und beliebten Spots häufiger. Da kann der Lago doch nichts für 

Ich fand es schade, dass ich auch in diesem Jahr wieder nicht beim Bikefestival sein konnte. Riva und Umgebung sind einfach nett.

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasga (10. Juli 2010)

> Wanderer sind entweder in der Toskana oder auf den Kanaren.



....ja wo laufen sie denn.....

solcher stress ist zumindest hier in der gegend volkommen unbekannt,

neulich gabs sogar applaus von einer truppe "pinguine" die zum kloster nach

chiusi delle verna hochwollten und es damit deutlich schwerer hatten als wir ,

die den ,zugegeben, steilen weg nach la beccia "runtergerollt" sind,

aber ich glaube grundsaetzlich bringen viele wanderer einfach mehr stress,

als wenige der gar keine wanderer, und davon gibts hier viele...

gruesse aus der "wandererfreien" toscana

thomasga

www.mountainbikeandbed.eu www.doccionedisotto.eu


----------



## mystic83 (23. Juli 2010)

also meine freundin und ich haben es heuer auch vor ma an den see zu wagen! wäre über ein paar tips sehr froh! möchten mit unseren dreckigen nicht zum posen mitgenommen frreiride bikes auch ausfahren! sollten aber auch halbwegs anfängertaugliche trails dabei sein für meine freundin! allerdings keine schotterautobahnen! brgauftreten auch kein problem solange es nicht senkrecht wird (sx trail)!


----------



## Haentz (24. Juli 2010)

Ich finde die Dosso dei Roveri Tour ist saugeil 

Ist keine Mega Herausforderung für einen erfahrenen Biker, aber dafür durchaus anfängertauglich und die Auffahrt hauptsächlich über Straße. Außerdem andauernd Bomben-Ausblicke auf den See.

Edit: Hier gibts auch noch einen Haufen super Touren, bzw. Ausgangsmaterial für eigene Touren  http://gardamtb.com/itinerari_eng.php


----------



## starlit (24. Juli 2010)

Dosso dei Roveri als anfängertaugliche Trailabfahrt für die Freundin?

Ich weiss nicht so recht ... 

Der 601 ist dann als "für leicht fortgeschrittene Freerider" einzustufen?


----------



## Guerill0 (26. Juli 2010)

starlit schrieb:


> Dosso dei Roveri als anfängertaugliche Trailabfahrt für die Freundin?
> 
> Ich weiss nicht so recht ...
> 
> Der 601 ist dann als "für leicht fortgeschrittene Freerider" einzustufen?



Also wer mit dem Dosso dei Roveri Probleme hat, der sollte ggf. ein anderes Revier ansteuern...
Arg viel "Leichteres" mit Funfaktor wird man am Lago kaum finden. Das einzig Gefährliche is die Rückfahrt auf der Gardesana


----------



## sub-xero (26. Juli 2010)

Bin letzte Woche nach meinem Alpencross auch noch 2 Tage am Gardasee geblieben und habe die Zeit dort genossen. Riva hat schon seinen ganz eigenen Flair als Biker- und Surferstadt. Die Trails um Riva herum (Baldo, Altissimo, Tremalzo etc.) sind gut besucht aber nicht überlaufen. Technisch teilweise anspruchsvoll und landschaftlich sehr schön. Halte ich nicht unbedingt für überbewertet, besonders angesichts der kulinarischen und sozialen Möglichkeiten nach einer Tour in Riva. Sowas gibt's halt in den Alpen nicht. Die Bike-Möglichkeiten in den Alpen sind v.a. technisch vielfältiger, aber ich würde Alpen und Gardasee auch nicht vergleichen. Sind 2 total unterschiedliche Reviere.


----------



## gewitterBiker (26. Juli 2010)

Hmm, der Gardasee liegt doch in den Alpen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. Juli 2010)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> Also wer mit dem Dosso dei Roveri Probleme hat, der sollte ggf. ein anderes Revier ansteuern...
> Arg viel "Leichteres" mit Funfaktor wird man am Lago kaum finden. Das einzig Gefährliche is die Rückfahrt auf der Gardesana



Das sind jetzt genau wieder die typischen Gardasee-Poser-Sprüche der Supercoolen. 

Es gibt viele Touren, die schwieriger sind, aber auch viele, die einfacher sind. Jedenfalls wird ein totaler Anfänger damit wenig Spaß haben. Ich find´s nur witzig, dass man dann auf diesem "einfachen" Trail soviel findet, die dort mit FF und voller Protektoren-Montur runterfahren?


----------



## UncleHo (26. Juli 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich find´s nur witzig, dass man dann auf diesem "einfachen" Trail soviel findet, die dort mit FF und voller Protektoren-Montur runterfahren?



Wer mit Montur und FF unterwegs ist, sollte man annehmen, hat schon einen etwas längeren Bezug mit dem Sport dürfte also nicht in die Kategorie "Anfänger" fallen. Ich denke, dass ein Freerider oder Downhiller den Trail ganz anders angeht als der normale Durchschnittsbiker... 

Ob das was mit Poser oder Supercoolen zu tun hat, keine Ahnung.

Aber über das subjektive Schwierigkeitsempfinden oder über zuviel oder zuwenig "Ausrüstung" liesse sich wohl endlos diskutieren...

Mit voller Rüstung im August retour auf der Gardesana... Im Mecki's werden die Tischnachbarn wohl etwas mit der Nase rümpfen


----------



## tiroler1973 (26. Juli 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ... die dort mit FF und voller Protektoren-Montur runterfahren?


Der Trend geht in Richtung "Überausrüstung". Ist bei allen technischen Sportarten so. Im Winter tragen die Schneeartisten Protektoren und im Sommer die Pedalritter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (26. Juli 2010)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Aber über das subjektive Schwierigkeitsempfinden oder über zuviel oder zuwenig "Ausrüstung" liesse sich wohl endlos diskutieren...



... wer unsicher ist, Anfänger ist, evtl. auch schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat oder diese gerade verarbeitet, wer älter ist und Angst um seine Knochen hat, wem es nicht egal ist ob er im Krankenhaus landet, wer vielleicht noch nicht weiß was auf den Trails dort auf ihn zukommt etc. soll doch ausgerüstet fahren wie er will. Vorn mir aus auch in voller Montur auf einem geliehenen Cityrad auf dem Radweg Richtung Arco. Hauptsache Spaß am Sport.


----------



## tiroler1973 (26. Juli 2010)

dre schrieb:


> ... wer unsicher ist, Anfänger ist, evtl. auch schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat oder diese gerade verarbeitet, wer älter ist und Angst um seine Knochen hat, wem es nicht egal ist ob er im Krankenhaus landet, wer vielleicht noch nicht weiß was auf den Trails dort auf ihn zukommt etc. soll doch ausgerüstet fahren wie er will. Vorn mir aus auch in voller Montur auf einem geliehenen Cityrad auf dem Radweg Richtung Arco. Hauptsache Spaß am Sport.


Wer einzelne Passagen nicht fahren kann soll halt vorher absteigen. Der Herr gab uns Hirn um Situation zu beurteilen und Entscheidungen zu treffen. Das Protektorenzeug verleitet eher zu Leichtsinn und beeinflußt die Entschiedungsfindung enorm. Das ist dann aber schon wieder eine Diskussion die endlos wäre.

Einzelne Protektoren ja, aber die Ganzkörperpanzerungen sind dann doch etwas lächerlich.


----------



## lens83 (26. Juli 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> FF und voller Protektoren-Montur



ja, typen mit protektoren-montur und furios fred sind wirklich poser.

geschätzte 3min habe ich schon gebraucht um zu checken, dass mit FF "full face" gemeint ist.


----------



## powderJO (26. Juli 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Einzelne Protektoren ja, aber die Ganzkörperpanzerungen sind dann doch etwas lächerlich.



kann man das nicht jedem selbst überlesen, was er zu brauchen glaubt? ich lächle zwar auch hin und wieder wenn ich solch modernen rittern in ihrer rüstung begegne, aber wenn sie mich dann z.b auf dem dosso dei roveri mit der geschätzt dreifachen geschwindigkeit überholen verstehe ich durchaus den sinn der ausrüstung.


----------



## sipaq (26. Juli 2010)

Protektoren sind was tolles, denn Sie schützen einen vor blöden Verletzungen, die einem den Spaß am Biken/Urlaub nehmen können.

Beispiel bei mir vorletzte Woche Südtirol:
Wir fahren mit Guide eine superschöne Singletrail Tour im Rosengarten-Gebiet rund um Tiers und St. Cyprian. Auf dem letzten Trail vor dem Schlussanstieg zurück zum Hotel auf den letzten 500 Trailmetern bin ich eine halbe Sekunde unaufmerksam, fahre zu langsam auf eine hohe Wurzel auf, bleib stecken, gehe über den Lenker und schlag mir das Schienbein so auf, dass die Wunde mit sieben Stichen genäht werden musste.

Protektoren hatte ich nicht dabei die standen im Hotel 

Gestürzt bin ich in einem eher leichten Stück, die schwierigeren, technischen Passagen hab ich alle gemeistert. Endergebnis waren 3 Stunden Wartezeit in der Bozener Notaufnahme für 10 Minuten nähen, vier Tage Bike-Pause und ordentlich Schimpfe von meiner Freundin bzgl. meiner Dödeligkeit die Protektoren im Hotel stehen zulassen. 

Bin dann noch 2 weitere Touren (mit Protektoren) gefahren. Ging gut und man fühlt sich irgendwie sicherer. Das ist aus meiner Sicht wie mit dem Helm, da fühle ich mich mittlerweile richtig unsicher, wenn ich ihn nicht aufhabe.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. Juli 2010)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Wer mit Montur und FF unterwegs ist, sollte man annehmen, hat schon einen etwas längeren Bezug mit dem Sport dürfte also nicht in die Kategorie "Anfänger" fallen. Ich denke, dass ein Freerider oder Downhiller den Trail ganz anders angeht als der normale Durchschnittsbiker...
> 
> Ob das was mit Poser oder Supercoolen zu tun hat, keine Ahnung.
> 
> ...



Da bin ich wohl mißverstanden worden: Ich hab mich nicht nicht über FF und Protektoren mokiert, sondern darüber, dass viele dies auf dem angesprochenen Dosso dei Roveiri für angebracht halten (ich hab da selber gern welche an) und ein anderer supercool meint, das sei sowieso ein Anfängertrail und wer das nicht fährt, solle sich ein anderes Revier suchen. Irgendwie hat das für mich eine gewisse Diskrepanz.


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Juli 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Da bin ich wohl mißverstanden worden: Ich hab mich nicht nicht über FF und Protektoren mokiert, sondern darüber, dass viele dies auf dem angesprochenen Dosso dei Roveiri für angebracht halten (ich hab da selber gern welche an) und ein anderer supercool meint, das sei sowieso ein Anfängertrail und wer das nicht fährt, solle sich ein anderes Revier suchen. Irgendwie hat das für mich eine gewisse Diskrepanz.



Du hast da was missverstanden.

Wenn ich langsam fahre und entsprechend langsam falle, reichen Helm und Knieschützer.

Wenn ich schnell fahre und entsprechend falle, brauchts halt mehr.

Das hat jetzt mit dem Dosso di Roveri nichts zu tun, das muss jeder situationsbedingt für sich und sein Können einschätzen.
Ich kann auch von einem S0 Flowtrail in den Abgrund fallen....


----------



## Guerill0 (26. Juli 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Du hast da was missverstanden.
> 
> Wenn ich langsam fahre und entsprechend langsam falle, reichen Helm und Knieschützer.
> 
> ...



Ich versteh die Diskussion nicht. Mountainbiken ist ein facettenreicher Sport und man kann den Dosso mit seinen 2(!) halbwegs technischen Stellen auch slow & nackt auf nem Hardtail fahren und sich nach Navene runterzirkeln. 
Ebenso kann man ihn fullprotectet auf nem Big Bike runterbügeln wie ein Irrer und sich vom Flow Tragen lassen. 
Fakt ist: Das ist von den "Must-Have-Trails" am Lago einer der einfachsten.


----------



## UncleHo (26. Juli 2010)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Aber über das subjektive Schwierigkeitsempfinden oder über zuviel oder zuwenig "Ausrüstung" liesse sich wohl endlos diskutieren...



...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (26. Juli 2010)

Das mit dem Mountainbiken ist da ja eh völlig überbewertet, wenn man sich mal das Verhältnis "Mountainbiker (mit Helm, wenigstens)" zu "Radfahrer (meist unbehelmt mit Baumarktrad)" anschaut.

10 zu eins, würde ich sagen (Bikefestival mal als Ausnahme), für die Baumarktradfraktion....


----------



## umtreiber (26. Juli 2010)

randi schrieb:


> Im Ort wurden bikes von "wichtigen Bikern" präsentiert und oberhalb 1.000 Hm war kaum einer unterwegs.



genau das ist mir auch aufgefallen - aber schon 2003


----------



## tiroler1973 (26. Juli 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn ich langsam fahre und entsprechend langsam falle, reichen Helm und Knieschützer.
> 
> Wenn ich schnell fahre und entsprechend falle, brauchts halt mehr.


"Dieses entsprechend schnell" kann man in Zukunft eh entsprechend vergessen. Durch dieses entsprechend schnell werden entsprechend viele Strecken für immer dicht gemacht. Es kommt auch irgendwann der Zeitpunkt wo das dann auch entsprechend exekutiert wird. Übrig bleiben tun dann Disney Lands wie Leogang oder so. 

Die Südtiroler beginnen nun ja auch die Wege zu sperren. ... und sollten die bei den Strafen mal ein Niveau annehmen wie bei den Autostrafen dann kannst für einmal Strafe zahlen gleich ein neues Bike kaufen bzw. deines stehen lassen bis du die Strafe bezahlt hast. Dem Berluskoni trau ich alles zu.

Die Ritterspiele gehören meiner Ansicht nach in den Bikepark.


----------



## Guerill0 (26. Juli 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> "Dieses entsprechend schnell" kann man in Zukunft eh entsprechend vergessen. Durch dieses entsprechend schnell werden entsprechend viele Strecken für immer dicht gemacht. Es kommt auch irgendwann der Zeitpunkt wo das dann auch entsprechend exekutiert wird. Übrig bleiben tun dann Disney Lands wie Leogang oder so.
> 
> Die Südtiroler beginnen nun ja auch die Wege zu sperren. ... und sollten die bei den Strafen mal ein Niveau annehmen wie bei den Autostrafen dann kannst für einmal Strafe zahlen gleich ein neues Bike kaufen bzw. deines stehen lassen bis du die Strafe bezahlt hast. Dem Berluskoni trau ich alles zu.
> 
> Die Ritterspiele gehören meiner Ansicht nach in den Bikepark.



Da geb ich dir Recht, allerdings müssen sich dann wirklich ein paar Parks Leogang / Saalbach als Vorbild nehmen und kräftig investieren.


----------



## dubbel (26. Juli 2010)

diesen thread versteh ich nicht.
was genau ist am gardasee denn anders als sonstwo auf der welt?


----------



## tiroler1973 (27. Juli 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> diesen thread versteh ich nicht.
> was genau ist am gardasee denn anders als sonstwo auf der welt?


Das Flair. Der Rest ist so wie überall und deshalb gibt es Menschen die die Meinung vertreten, dass der Gardasee überberwertet wird. Ist er ja auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze_sk (27. Juli 2010)

hey wichtig ist, gewaltiger schmalz in den bergfahrwadeln und vorallem viel fressen und saufen! posen auf natürlichem niveau und bled redn
2tage, 13h27min sattelzeit
kcal. 12196
aber am nachmittag die strandrunde mit klamotten für altkleider und bike für die schrottpress hab ich mir nicht nehmen lassn,aber am berg hat mich halt fast keiner verblasen.


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Juli 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Das Flair. Der Rest ist so wie überall und deshalb gibt es Menschen die die Meinung vertreten, dass der Gardasee überberwertet wird. Ist er ja auch.



Orte mit so einer Menge an guten Trails (auf denen man nicht einmal Spuren von MTBikern findet), die sich auch noch in akzeptabler Zeit bergauf (2-4h) selbst anfahren lassen oder mit eigenem Bus shutteln lassen, gibt es sicher nicht viele.

Dazu der See, das Panorama, die anderen Sportarten und hübsche italienische Orte mit langer Tourismustradition und entsprechender Infrastruktur...

Da fällt mir auf Anhieb kein anderer Ort ein, der das so geballt bietet. Zittau ist hübsch, aber... Garmisch hat keinen See. Finale ist ausserdem ewig weit weg. Das Vinschgau hat auch keinen gescheiten See. PdS ist ein französisches Skidorf. Der Comer See...naja. Soca Tal - zum Einschlafen. Usw.


----------



## tiroler1973 (27. Juli 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Da fällt mir auf Anhieb kein anderer Ort ein, der das so geballt bietet.


Zell am See - Flair, schöner See, gute Strecken, touristische Infrastruktur auf höchstem Niveau, gute medizinische Versorgung
Kitzbühel - Flair, schöner See, gute Strecken, touristische Infrastruktur auf höchstem Niveau, gute medizinische Versorgung

Diesen Orten fehlt die südländische Lebensweise mit der aber die meisten deutschsprachigen Menschen auf Dauer eh nicht können. 

Ich denk, dass man bei diesen beiden Orten nicht mehr viel dazu sagen muss. Nicht umsonst haben sich dort einige der Deutschen Eliten niedergelassen und sind dort "Einheimische". Porsches, Piechs, etc., etc., etc.. ... und dass man dort Tourismus machen kann, weiß man vom Winter her. Was dem Gardasee aber fehlt ist eine gute medizinische Versorgung mit Hubschraubern und guten Kliniken. Nie und nimmer bringst mich in ein ital. Krankenhaus. Die Südtiroler lassen sich alle nach Innsbruck überweisen und nicht in den chaotischen Süden.... ist vielleicht für ein paar risikobewußte Menschen nicht ganz uninteressant.

Die medizinische Versorgung fällt den meisten Menschen erst dann ein wenn sie sie benötigen.


----------



## UncleHo (27. Juli 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Zell am See - Flair, schöner See, gute Strecken, touristische Infrastruktur auf höchstem Niveau, gute medizinische Versorgung
> Kitzbühel - Flair, schöner See, gute Strecken, touristische Infrastruktur auf höchstem Niveau, gute medizinische Versorgung
> 
> Diesen Orten fehlt die südländische Lebensweise mit der aber die meisten deutschsprachigen Menschen auf Dauer eh nicht können.
> ...



Ich sehe das Niveau der Diskussion läßt langsam zu wünschen übrig...

P.S. Krankenhäuser mit Notaufnahme in: Arco, Malcesine, Salò, Rovereto, Trient, Uniklinik Verona, ecc. ...  Rettungshaubschrauber fliegt vom Standort Mattarello (bei Trient) nach Riva in ca. 8 Min...


----------



## tiroler1973 (27. Juli 2010)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Ich sehe das Niveau der Diskussion läßt langsam zu wünschen übrig...


Eigentlich nicht. Ist ein anderer Betrachtungswinkel.

Deine Information ist aber eine gute und an die kommt man sonst nicht so schnell in so kompakter Form. ... und für meiner einer ist es wichtig zu wissen wie die medizinische Verorgung ist. 

War aber schon mal anders und meinen Freund habens erst nach der Überstellung nach Innsbruck anständig behandelt. Die Organisation der Überstellung und Betreuung im Krankenhaus haben wir selber übernommen. Das war auch keine Ausnahme, denn der Zimmernachbar hatte auch immer einen aus der Familie da und der sagte, dass das hier so üblich sei. Ist aber auch schon 7 Jahre her und war ein Motorradumfall. ... und da war das NIVEAU des Krankenhauses in Trient weit unter dem gewohnten Standard in Innsbruck. Die Lederkombi wurde erst in Innsbruck entfernt. Nach so einem Erlbenis will ich mir über das Niveau dieser Diskussion keine Gedanken machen. Das Krankenhaus hat von allen beteiligten ein klares "DURCHGEFALLEN" bekommen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Juli 2010)

Einen Bekannten haben sie in Clés mit Pneumotorax nach Hause geschickt, hier in München wurde er dann gleich in die Intensivstation gepackt. Ich kenn wirklich niemanden, der sich in die Obhut Trentiner / Südtiroler Krankenhäuser begibt, solange er Zugriff auf einen fahrbaren Untersatz Ri. Österreich oder Deutschland hat. 
Eine Freundin wurde ohne örtl. Betäubung in Malcisine an der Hand genäht...

Aber trotzdem würde das kein Kriterium für die Wahl des Urlaubsortes darstellen, sonst hätt ich in viele Länder überhaupt nicht erst reisen dürfen.


----------



## bronks (27. Juli 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ... Eine Freundin wurde ohne örtl. Betäubung in Malcisine an der Hand genäht ...


Weißt Du zufällig, was es gekostet hat?


----------



## sipaq (27. Juli 2010)

Also meine Versorgung in der Bozener Notfallambulanz war 1a. Es war natürlich nur eine kleinere Wunde zu nähen (sechs Stiche kutan (auf der Haut) und 1 Stich sub-kutan), aber das ging flott und kompetent vonstatten... mit Betäubung.

Und die Narbe sieht jetzt schon besser aus als die verbliebene Narbe von einem ähnlichen Sturz im Taunus mit anschließender Versorgung im Frankfurter Unfallkrankenhaus.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Juli 2010)

Nein, keine Ahnung. Ich glaub, ich hab auch nicht danach gefragt.


----------



## powderJO (27. Juli 2010)

so langsam wird die diskussion unsinnig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bronks (27. Juli 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> so langsam wird die diskussion unsinnig...


Schreib doch nicht so einen Unsinn!


----------



## Guerill0 (27. Juli 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> so langsam wird die diskussion unsinnig...



Warum. Ist doch hochgradig ergiebig 

Der Gardasee ist shice weil nur Poser da sind, die sich shutteln lassen.
Außerdem gibts Bikeguides, die einem erzählen ein Hardtail mit Furious Fred sei für bestimmte Dinge ungeeignet, was so manchen rasierten Wadeloni anscheinend in Rage bringt. 
Außerdem sind Meckis und Windsbar Poserschuppen.
Freerider am Gardasee sind doof, weil sie einfache Trails wie den Dosso fullprotected fahren. Und wer schon mehrere Trails am Gardasee gefahren ist, der sollte es tunlichst unterlassen sie zu bewerten. 
Krankenhäuser zwischen Bozen und Verona sind moderne Metzgereien, deswegen ist Ostfriesland dem Gardasee eindeutig vorzuziehen, da zwischen Groningen und Emden hervorragende Erstversorgung herrscht und auch die blöden Freerider dort nicht mit Seilbahnen spielen können.


----------



## lens83 (27. Juli 2010)

bronks schrieb:


> Weißt Du zufällig, was es gekostet hat?



dürfte doch über die europäische krankenversicherungskarte abgerechnet werden.


----------



## dre (27. Juli 2010)

Das Beste ist, alle die hier etwas zu "Mosern" haben fahren einfach nicht mehr zum Lago. Wie eben schon zu lesen war, ist das da ja eh alles mist und doof und schei$$e und gefährlich und unterversorgt und voll und wie in Österreich und voller Poser und und und etc pp.

An alle die am Lago nicht mehr aufkreuzen, hier aber fleißig mitlesen und posten, vielen herzlichen Dank.

Dann hab ich da wenigstens meine Ruhe, immer einen Platz in meinen Lieblingsrestaurants, freie Zimmerwahl in den Hotels, keine Wartezeiten an den Eisdielen und bin notfalls in einer der Notaufnahmen gleich dran.


----------



## mystic83 (27. Juli 2010)

ich meine jedem das seine! immer das getue da im forum! ob einer mit oder ohne protektoren fährt ist jedem selbst überlassen! es gibt ein wort das nennt sich toleranz! liest sich wie wanderer vs biker


----------



## Haentz (27. Juli 2010)

Ich kenn nen Top deutschen Unfallchirurgen mit privater Praxis in Riva, falls sonst noch mal jemand Bedarf hat


----------



## bronks (27. Juli 2010)

Haentz schrieb:


> Ich kenn nen Top deutschen Unfallchirurgen mit privater Praxis in Riva, falls sonst noch mal jemand Bedarf hat


Ich kenne einen Top holländischen Zahnarzt mit privater Praxis in Riva, falls sonst noch mal jemand Bedarf hat


----------



## dre (27. Juli 2010)

bronks schrieb:


> Ich kenne einen Top holländischen Zahnarzt mit privater Praxis in Riva, falls sonst noch mal jemand Bedarf hat



Ich kenne einen Top italienischen Eisdealer mit privater Eisdiele in Riva, falls sonst noch mal jemand Bedarf hat


----------



## gewitterBiker (27. Juli 2010)

Unfallchirurgen, Zahnärzte und Eisdielen am Gardasee sind doch total überbewertet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (27. Juli 2010)

Was sind für euch eigentlich "Poser" ?

Mein Bike war teuer, ist trotz zweckmäßigem Gerbauch noch weitgehend dellen- und kratzerfrei sowie meist geputzt. 
Meine, wenn möglich, sauberen Klamotten und Ausrüstung sind von renomierten Hersteller und ohne größere Verschleißspuren.
Und auch meine Haut ist frei von tiefen, eiternden oder blutenden Wunden.

Wenn ich so dann nach 4 Std Trails und 2000hm 'nen Cappucino schlürfe muss ich für euch aussehen wie ein "Poser", oder?

So kann man sich täuschen.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vorurteil


----------



## dre (27. Juli 2010)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Unfallchirurgen, Zahnärzte und Eisdielen am Gardasee sind doch total überbewertet.



... der ganze Gardasee ist total überbewertet.


Wie heißt es doch so schön: ... ****ing perfekt Bikerevier. Oder so ähnlich.


----------



## umtreiber (28. Juli 2010)

dre schrieb:


> Ich kenne einen Top italienischen Eisdealer mit privater Eisdiele in Riva, falls sonst noch mal jemand Bedarf hat



der ganze gardasee ist total überbewirtet


----------



## Mugh (28. Juli 2010)

@ powderJO, hast ne PN. ;-)


----------



## dominik_mueller (28. Juli 2010)

hurra. war au ne woche da. sind mal unnerum am see etwas gecruist und dann au mal aufn altissimo geradelt. ab torbole die straße hinauf, bis nix mehr ging und dann an der ostseite des berges rum, bis zur südseite und da dann ganz hoch. über den wanderweg 601 dann wieder runtergetragen, bis zur wiese und dann rwieder runtergerollt. waren insgesamt 2400hm. wir fandens im nachhinein geil. aber wird das au überbewertet?


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Juli 2010)

Runtertragen wird überbewertet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleHo (29. Juli 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Runtertragen wird überbewertet.



... und rauftragen ist unterbewertet...


----------



## Radknecht (29. Juli 2010)

dre schrieb:


> Ich kenne einen Top italienischen Eisdealer mit privater Eisdiele in Riva, falls sonst noch mal jemand Bedarf hat


 
Moin,
wo ist denn diese private Eisdiele zu finden ? 
Ich werde mit einem Freund vom 02. bis zum 09.08 am Gardasee fahren. 
Wenn jemand ein gutes Restaurant empfehlen kann, dann bitte melden.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## dre (29. Juli 2010)

Flora
Viale Rovereto 54, Riva del Garda

Restaurant:
La Colombera
Via Rovigo 30, 38066 Riva del Garda
00390464556033
www.lacolombera.it


----------



## Radknecht (29. Juli 2010)

dre schrieb:


> Flora
> Viale Rovereto 54, Riva del Garda
> 
> Restaurant:
> ...


 
Habe mal auf die Speisekarte gesehen, da sind ja leckere Sachen bei:

Fettucce mit Steinpilzen und Rosmarin
Trenette mit Basilicum
Spaghetti mit Knoblauch, l und Paprika
Rindfleisch mit Rucola
Rindsfilet (vom Grill, mit Gorgonzola Sauce oder mit gr nem Pfeffer)

und einen leckeren Rotwein dazu

wird alles getestet


----------



## mw.dd (29. Juli 2010)

Radknecht schrieb:


> Habe mal auf die Speisekarte gesehen, da sind ja leckere Sachen bei:
> 
> Fettucce mit Steinpilzen und Rosmarin
> Trenette mit Basilicum
> ...



In der Reihenfolge?


----------



## dre (30. Juli 2010)

Statt des Rotweins unbedingt den Rosato / Rosé probieren. Die Weine sind aus der Cantina Riva und werden aus eigenen Trauben hergestellt.

Den Stoff müsste man sich eigentlich in die Trinkflaschen füllen, so lecker ist der .....


----------



## stuk (30. Juli 2010)

wo ist denn dieser gardasee?????


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. Juli 2010)

@ww.dd:
Du musst unbedingt die Tortelloni mit Birne und Safran probieren!


----------



## Helium (30. Juli 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> wo ist denn dieser gardasee?????



Den findest du nicht, ist sehr versteckt und nur für Locals mit gutem Orientierungssinn ausfindig zu machen!


----------



## stuk (30. Juli 2010)

schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleHo (30. Juli 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> wo ist denn dieser gardasee?????



irgendwo hinter den sieben Bergen, bei den sieben Zwergen...


----------



## Radknecht (30. Juli 2010)

dre schrieb:


> Den Stoff müsste man sich eigentlich in die Trinkflaschen füllen, so lecker ist der .....


 

Moin,
auch das werden wir probieren 
Am Sonntag werden wir gegen 23:00 Uhr in Hannover losfahren und hoffen ( natürlich mit Pausen ) das wir gegen 10:00 Uhr in Torbole sind. Ist das realistisch ?


----------



## Deleted 6320 (30. Juli 2010)

Lange nach Start des Beitrags scheint die Aussage ja noch viele (Top)fahrer aufzuregen.
Leider war vergangene Woche niemand da der es uns hätte zeigen können. Ich war dort mit 2 Freundinnen die Riva als Ausgangspunkt für Verona nutzen, die Mädels sind Ü35 und begeistete Läuferinnen, allerdings keine! Biker sondern nur Gelegenheitsradsportlerinnen, wollte aber auf mal die Ponale zum Ledro hoch.

Wir haben locker 100 andere MTB´ler überholt, sind kein einziges Mal selbst überholt worden-die Mädels waren total bedient.....und halten die MTB´ler für bekloppt.


----------



## dre (30. Juli 2010)

Radknecht schrieb:


> Moin,
> auch das werden wir probieren
> Am Sonntag werden wir gegen 23:00 Uhr in Hannover losfahren und hoffen ( natürlich mit Pausen ) das wir gegen 10:00 Uhr in Torbole sind. Ist das realistisch ?



erst einmal ja. Kommt natürlich auf´s Auto an.


----------



## Radknecht (30. Juli 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> @ww.dd:
> Du musst unbedingt die Tortelloni mit Birne und Safran probieren!


 
Moin,
gehts auch ohne Birne


----------



## Radknecht (30. Juli 2010)

dre schrieb:


> erst einmal ja. Kommt natürlich auf´s Auto an.


 
Audi A3 2.0 TDI 
Als Richtgeschwindigkeit hatten wir 130 km/h angepeilt. Die Räder sind im Kofferraum auf grober Luftpolsterfolie sauber abgelegt


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Juli 2010)

Radknecht schrieb:


> Audi A3 2.0 TDI
> Als Richtgeschwindigkeit hatten wir 130 km/h angepeilt. Die Räder sind im Kofferraum auf grober Luftpolsterfolie sauber abgelegt



Na dann also 2h Zeit um auf den Vordersitzen zu pennen, was ich auch dringend empfehlen tät - ich hab da so Erinnerungen an Nachts um 4 den Brenner runter, da lagen links und rechts die Wracks in den Planken...und Radeln kannst du am Tag drauf ja praktisch eh voll vergessen, da langt dann schon Pregasina.



micha17 schrieb:


> Lange nach Start des Beitrags scheint die Aussage  ja noch viele (Top)fahrer aufzuregen.
> Leider war vergangene Woche niemand da der es uns hätte zeigen können.  Ich war dort mit 2 Freundinnen die Riva als Ausgangspunkt für Verona  nutzen, die Mädels sind Ü35 und begeistete Läuferinnen, allerdings  keine! Biker sondern nur Gelegenheitsradsportlerinnen, wollte aber auf  mal die Ponale zum Ledro hoch.
> 
> Wir haben locker 100 andere MTB´ler überholt, sind kein einziges Mal  selbst überholt worden-die Mädels waren total bedient.....und halten die  MTB´ler für bekloppt.



Hä? 
Wer hätte deinen Ü35 Mädels WAS zeigen sollen und wieso halten die MTBler für bekloppt wenn sie nach Radwegradeln bedient sind? 

Radwege sind am Gardasee völlig überbewertet, auch wenn der jetzt schon fast bis nach Trento asphaltiert ist über Sarche.


----------



## umtreiber (30. Juli 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> wo ist denn dieser gardasee?????



in innsbruck auf die autobahn richtung brenner und dann immer den Münchner Nummernschilder hinterher


----------



## dubbel (30. Juli 2010)

uphillking schrieb:


> Was sind für euch eigentlich "Poser" ?
> 
> Mein Bike war teuer, ist trotz zweckmäßigem Gerbauch noch weitgehend dellen- und kratzerfrei sowie meist geputzt.
> Meine, wenn möglich, sauberen Klamotten und Ausrüstung sind von renomierten Hersteller und ohne größere Verschleißspuren.
> ...


wenn du schon auf wikipedia verweist: 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poser_(Bezeichnung)

we nennt dich poser? bzw. was davon beziehst du jetzt auf dich? 

versuchst du, mit deinem beik anzugeben? 
ein notorischer selbstdarsteller?
wilst du in der eisdiele aufmerksamkeit erregen? 

fall nicht, stellt sich nun die frage, warum du dich angesprochen fühlst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## umtreiber (30. Juli 2010)

stupidedia is besser:
http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Poser


----------



## Deleted 6320 (30. Juli 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Na dann also 2h Zeit um auf den Vordersitzen zu pennen, was ich auch dringend empfehlen tät - ich hab da so Erinnerungen an Nachts um 4 den Brenner runter, da lagen links und rechts die Wracks in den Planken...und Radeln kannst du am Tag drauf ja praktisch eh voll vergessen, da langt dann schon Pregasina.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die Damen sind die Ponale hoch über Schotter, dann weiter hoch ´n Stück Strasse dann die Schotterstücke zum Ledro, kennt ja jeder. Sie waren (positiv) bedient weil keiner! der tollen fein gerüsteten MTB´ler  ihnen folgen konnte-kein einziger der an diesem Vormittag unterwegs war.
Was sollen die beiden wohl denken?
Mit Ü35 (das dürfen die garnicht hören) und Hinweis auf Läuferin wollte ich nur sagen das es nicht um top Bikerinnen im Profialter handelt.


----------



## sipaq (30. Juli 2010)

micha17 schrieb:


> Die Damen sind die Ponale hoch über Schotter, dann weiter hoch ´n Stück Strasse dann die Schotterstücke zum Ledro, kennt ja jeder. Sie waren (positiv) bedient weil keiner! der tollen fein gerüsteten MTB´ler  ihnen folgen konnte-kein einziger der an diesem Vormittag unterwegs war.
> Was sollen die beiden wohl denken?


Was willst Du uns jetzt sagen? 


das keiner der vorhandenen MTB'ler mit Euch ein Rennen fahren wollte?
das der eine oder andere vielleicht noch weiter rauf als nur zum Ledrosee wollte (Bocca dei Fortini, Tremalzo, Corno Vecchia, Bocca di Trat, etc.) und nicht seine ganze Energie schon auf den ersten 600hm verballern wollte?
das manch einer zum Gardasee fährt um Urlaub zu machen und somit keinen Bock hat, sich bergauf allzuviel Stress zu machen?
...?
Ich bin gespannt...


----------



## Deleted 6320 (30. Juli 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Was willst Du uns jetzt sagen?
> 
> 
> das keiner der vorhandenen MTB'ler mit Euch ein Rennen fahren wollte?
> ...



he, die Mädels waren am Tremalzo und sind kein Rennen gefahren sondern ihrem Pulsmesser gefolgt, sie sind auch in der Lage Kraft einzuteilen, was doch Wundern darf ist das (zumindest an dem Tag) keiner mithalten konnte, das sagt doch einiges über die durchschnittliche Leistungsstärke der anderen.

Stell Dir vor zu gehst zum Sport (oder Event, von mir aus auch Tennisturnier oder Hochsprung) einer Sportart die Du nur mal nebenher betreibst, kennst die Feinheiten nicht, triffst auf viele Helden und stellst fest das sie nicht mit einer Frau mithalten. Was denkst Du dann über diese Szene?

Ich war dabei und fand´s echt albern wie fast alle Männers nachdem sie überholt wurden, zugelegt haben und folgen wollten und dann i.d.R. nach 2 Minuten abreissen lassen, obwohl ich hier vielleicht auch nicht nur sportlichen Ehrgeiz sondern auch die Optik der beiden verantwortlich mache.....


----------



## stuk (30. Juli 2010)

vielleicht waren die ladies ja bergauf-ausdauer-poser und die ach so coolen freerider und normalen mtbler hatten da keinen bock drauf


----------



## lens83 (30. Juli 2010)

micha17 schrieb:


> he, die Mädels waren am Tremalzo und sind kein Rennen gefahren sondern ihrem Pulsmesser gefolgt, sie sind auch in der Lage Kraft einzuteilen, was doch Wundern darf ist das (zumindest an dem Tag) keiner mithalten konnte, das sagt doch einiges über die durchschnittliche Leistungsstärke der anderen.
> 
> Stell Dir vor zu gehst zum Sport (oder Event, von mir aus auch Tennisturnier oder Hochsprung) einer Sportart die Du nur mal nebenher betreibst, kennst die Feinheiten nicht, triffst auf viele Helden und stellst fest das sie nicht mit einer Frau mithalten. Was denkst Du dann über diese Szene?



2 top durchtrainierte läuferinnen im besten alter. warum sollten die auch von ein paar tourenfahrern versägt werden?
aber wer sagt Dir, dass von den anderen niemand mithalten konnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stöber (30. Juli 2010)

Viel interessanter ist doch wie es in die andere Richtung, Bergab, ausgesehen hätte


----------



## dre (30. Juli 2010)

Frauen und Gardasse sind total überbewertet.


----------



## pedale3 (30. Juli 2010)

..denke mal, der Micha ist uns schon einen kleinen Beweis schuldig. Schliesslich ist der Micha der einzige (Poser?) der den beiden Ta(le)nten folgen konnte.


----------



## gewitterBiker (30. Juli 2010)

micha17 schrieb:


> wollte aber auf mal die Ponale zum Ledro hoch





micha17 schrieb:


> die Mädels waren am Tremalzo



na was denn nun?

Poser scheinen offenbar nur die zu sein, die normalerweise garkeine Biker sind, wir kommen der Sache näher...


----------



## dubbel (30. Juli 2010)

wer kann nur auf das schmale brett kommen, mit zwei 50 kg- laufgazellen mithalten zu wollen?


----------



## Deleted 6320 (31. Juli 2010)

Jungs, ihr müßt nicht direkt beleidigt sein nur weil jemand die Szene in Frage stellt
@Gewitterbiker: beides an einem Tag
@dubbel: Die Mädels sind 1,75 und haben so 60-64 kg (schätz ich ;-)), aber frag mal die Typen die sofort Gas geben wollten
@Pedale: Fotobeweis?


----------



## matou (31. Juli 2010)

Ausserdem, wen interessiert schon der Uphill...
...micha ihr macht irgendwas verkehrt!


----------



## stuk (31. Juli 2010)

panorama und sommer sind total überbewertet.....


----------



## dre (31. Juli 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> panorama und sommer sind total überbewertet.....



finde ich auch...






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Radknecht (31. Juli 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> panorama und sommer sind total überbewertet.....


 
schön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (31. Juli 2010)

... und nicht vergessen: Speisekarte von rechts nach links lesen.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (1. August 2010)

der Frühling aber auch


----------



## RagazziFully (1. August 2010)

Ich bin letzte Woche nach Beendigung meiner Transalp noch drei Tage in Torbole geblieben und es war sehr angenehm.. hab am Strand rumgelegen umd noch eine kleine Tour zum Lago di Tenno gedreht..

Von Bike-Proleten-Halligalli habe ich dieses mal sehr wenig mitbekommen, man kann dem auch entgehen..


----------



## Athabaske (2. August 2010)

Manche Bilder - bzw deren Qualität und Aussage - werden auch überbewertet.

Und man kann ja meinetwegen Seen, Essen, Räder überbewerten, aber Mädels??? Never!


----------



## Guerill0 (2. August 2010)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Manche Bilder - bzw deren Qualität und Aussage - werden auch überbewertet.
> 
> Und man kann ja meinetwegen Seen, Essen, Räder überbewerten, aber Mädels??? Never!



Welch unerwartete Wende.
Wenn das offizielle Gardaseeüberbewertungskriterium jetzt Mädels sind, dann empfehle ich statt Riva ganz klar Riga.


----------



## bronks (3. August 2010)

micha17 schrieb:


> Lange nach Start des Beitrags scheint die Aussage ja noch viele (Top)fahrer aufzuregen.
> Leider war vergangene Woche niemand da der es uns hätte zeigen können. Ich war dort mit 2 Freundinnen die Riva als Ausgangspunkt für Verona nutzen, die Mädels sind Ü35 und begeistete Läuferinnen, allerdings keine! Biker sondern nur Gelegenheitsradsportlerinnen, wollte aber auf mal die Ponale zum Ledro hoch.
> 
> Wir haben locker 100 andere MTB´ler überholt, sind kein einziges Mal selbst überholt worden-die Mädels waren total bedient.....und halten die MTB´ler für bekloppt.


Falsches Forum!!! Falsches Forum!!! Falsches Forum!!! Falsches Forum!!! Falsches Forum!!! 

Für geschwindigkeitstechnische Schwanzvergleiche sind die Rennradforen und am Gardasee die einschlägigen Rennradstrecken gedacht, denn da geht ganz anders die Post ab. 

Tolle Topmountainbikerfahrer erkennt man daran, daß sie auf unbekannten, schwer zu findenden und fahrtechnisch anspruchsvollen Trails fließend fahren.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (3. August 2010)

bronks schrieb:


> Tolle Topmountainbikerfahrer erkennt man daran, daß sie auf unbekannten, schwer zu findenden und fahrtechnisch anspruchsvollen Trails fließend fahren.



Also ich steige schon gerne mal ab, schiebe oder kurbel wieder hoch, um die Stellen dann doch zu meistern... manchmal dauerts auch Jahre, bis was klappt


----------



## UncleHo (3. August 2010)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Also ich steige schon gerne mal ab, schiebe oder kurbel wieder hoch, um die Stellen dann doch zu meistern... manchmal dauerts auch Jahre, bis was klappt



... ach Du warst dieser Robinson Crusoe Typ da letztens an der S4 Stelle 

Robinson Crusoe, völlig unterbewerteter Poser...


----------



## sundaydrive+r (3. August 2010)

Heiß ich Freitagsfahrer oder was   

Mit wem hast Du mich da verwechselt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planitzer84 (11. August 2010)

War dieses Jahr auch das dritte mal am Lago. Poser hin oder her. Auf dem Berg ist man eigentlich meistens allein. Also die Bikes die man in Torbole und Riva sieht... sieht man zu 90% in den Bergen NICHT wieder. Ist aber eigentlich auch gut so. Finde das Revier einfach superschön.
Mir gehts wie Starlit wenn man von Nago aus den See vor sich liegen sieht. Einfach traumhaft.


----------



## dievole (11. August 2010)

planitzer84 schrieb:


> Mir gehts wie Starlit wenn man von Nago aus den See vor sich liegen sieht. Einfach traumhaft.



Da kann ich nur zustimmen!


----------



## UncleHo (11. August 2010)

planitzer84 schrieb:


> Mir gehts wie Starlit wenn man von Nago aus den See vor sich liegen sieht. Einfach traumhaft.



Der Text kommt mir bekannt vor:

"Wie sehr wünschte ich meine Freunde einen Augenblick neben mich, daß sie sich der Aussicht freuen könnten, die vor mir liegt!"

12. September 1786


----------



## dubbel (11. August 2010)

"the weather is here - wish you were nice."


----------



## UncleHo (11. August 2010)

Zitieren ist überbewertet...


----------



## sundaydrive+r (11. August 2010)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Der Text kommt mir bekannt vor:
> 
> "Wie sehr wünschte ich meine Freunde einen Augenblick neben mich, daß sie sich der Aussicht freuen könnten, die vor mir liegt!"
> 
> 12. September 1786



Goethe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (12. August 2010)

goethe war ein überbewerteter poser in riva


----------



## sundaydrive+r (12. August 2010)

War Goethe nich in Malcesine abgestiegen?!


----------



## dre (12. August 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> goethe war ein überbewerteter poser in riva



... der soll nach seinem damaligen AlpenX nur bei Mecki rumgehangen haben. Und als er in Malcesine auf´s Shuttel gewartet hat, hat er sich auch noch festnehmen lassen.


----------



## UncleHo (12. August 2010)

dre schrieb:


> ... der soll nach seinem damaligen AlpenX nur bei Mecki rumgehangen haben. Und als er in Malcesine auf´s Shuttel gewartet hat, hat er sich auch noch festnehmen lassen.



...hat wohl nen nicht erlaubten Trail erwischt...


----------



## Anselm_X (12. August 2010)

@Dre & UncleHo: Kulturbanausen!


Macht bitte weiter ich grins mir gerade einen ab...


----------



## dre (12. August 2010)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> War Goethe nich in Malcesine abgestiegen?!



... der ist doch die alte Route mit einem RR oder einer Kutsche (weiß ich nicht mehr genau) über Botzen, Rovereto, Nago, Torbole gereist, oder?


----------



## dubbel (12. August 2010)

keine ahnung. 
aber goethe ist definitiv kein fully gefahren.


----------



## dre (12. August 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> keine ahnung.
> aber goethe ist definitiv kein fully gefahren.



... aber er soll oft fully gewesen sein.


----------



## stuk (12. August 2010)

hat der sich nicht dann ein ohr abgeschnitten und dies in den see geworfen?


----------



## UncleHo (12. August 2010)

dre schrieb:


> ... aber er soll oft fully gewesen sein.



Ach deshalb hat er so schwulstig geschrieben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (12. August 2010)

Von diesem Goethe aka Filippo Miller hab ich auch schon im Harz gehört, war wohl einer der ersten Freireiter, ist offensichtlich den 601 runter:

_" Nach fünfen fuhr ich von Rovereto fort, ein Seitental hinauf, das seine Wasser noch in die Etsch  gießt. Wenn man hinaufkommt, liegt ein ungeheurer Felsriegel hinten vor,  über den man nach dem See hinunter muss. Hier zeigten sich die schönsten Kalkfelsen zu malerischen Studien.  Wenn man hinab kommt, liegt ein Örtchen am nördlichen Ende des Sees und ist ein  kleiner Hafen oder vielmehr Anfahrt daselbst, es heißt Torbole."_


----------



## UncleHo (12. August 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> _" Nach fünfen fuhr ich von Rovereto fort, ein Seitental hinauf, das seine Wasser noch in die Etsch  gießt. Wenn man hinaufkommt, liegt ein ungeheurer Felsriegel hinten vor,  über den man nach dem See hinunter muss. Hier zeigten sich die schönsten Kalkfelsen zu malerischen Studien.  Wenn man hinab kommt, liegt ein Örtchen am nördlichen Ende des Sees und ist ein  kleiner Hafen oder vielmehr Anfahrt daselbst, es heißt Torbole."_



Wußte ich doch das der Moser irgendwo abgeschrieben hatte...


----------



## dre (12. August 2010)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Wußte ich doch das der Moser irgendwo abgeschrieben hatte...





... müsste ja dem Literaturverzeichnis zu entnehmen sein.




Die italienische Reise ist wirklich zu empfehlen. Gelungen finde ich die Gedanken, die sich Goethe, zum Thema Tourismus und Verkehr, macht. Wenn man seine Zeilen ließt könnte man wirklich meinen der Text ist aus dem Jahre 2010. Das Studium lohnt ....


----------



## cxfahrer (12. August 2010)

Zum Thema Brocken Rocken, denn der Winter kommt:
_
"...[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Aber abseits, wer ist's?
Ins Gebüsch verliert sich sein Pfad,
Hinter ihm schlagen
Die Sträuche zusammen,
Das Gras steht wieder auf,
Die Öde verschlingt ihn..."[/FONT]_


----------



## Athabaske (12. August 2010)

Wenn man bei Euch so mitliest - Radfahren ansich wird total überbewertet!



P.S. und OT, ja der spätere Freiherr ist Fully gefahren, denn ungefederte Kutschen hätte kein Steißbein überlebt...


----------



## stuk (12. August 2010)

mitlesen wird aber unterbewertet


----------



## UncleHo (12. August 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Zum Thema Brocken Rocken, denn der Winter kommt:
> _
> "...[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Aber abseits, wer ist's?
> Ins Gebüsch verliert sich sein Pfad,
> ...



Hört sich nach S1 an...

Dann schon eher...
"_Bald verändert sich das Ganze; das Benutzbare wird zur Wiese, bis sich auch das in einen steilen Abhang verliert_.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (12. August 2010)

Oh, Gott... was ist denn hier los???


----------



## grothauu (12. August 2010)

Habt ihr beim letzten Sturz keinen Helm aufgehabt? .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (12. August 2010)

... kaum macht sich hier ein Hauch von Bildung breit, wird gemeckert.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (12. August 2010)

Tschuldigung, aber was will man machen, wenn man nach der 7. Klasse nur die Maurerlehre gekriegt hat, da gabs nur Bier und blöde Sprüche - Goethe, wer is det


----------



## cxfahrer (12. August 2010)

Du verwechselt Goethe mit Google.

Goethe ist total überbewertet.


----------



## Radknecht (12. August 2010)

dre schrieb:


> Frauen und Gardasse sind total Ã¼berbewertet.


 
Moin,
an alle Gardaseeliebhaber ( und solche die es werden wollen ).
Nachdem ich nun zum ersten mal am See war, kann ich mit Gewissheit sagen, das da nichts Ã¼berbewertet ist .

Das Essen ist fast Ã¼berall sehr gut. Wir haben fast alle Empfehlungen geschafft. Nur die Eisdiele hat nicht mehr in den Zeitpan gepasst. Die heben wir uns fÃ¼r das nÃ¤chste mal auf . Die Aussicht auf den See ist von allen Seiten GRANDIOS !!! 
Wir sind natÃ¼rlich beim ersten mal alle Klassiker gefahren. Den Tremalzo sogar zwei mal, von beiden Seiten. Einmal von Riva Ã¼ber die Ponale zum Lago Di Legro, weiter nach Tiarno und dann vom Lago dÂ´ Ampola das Asphaltmonster rauf. Und wieder runter. Das zweite mal auch von Riva Ã¼ber Pregasina zum Paso Guil, dann weiter auf der 421 zum Passo Nota, zum Passo dei Gatum zum Tremalzo.
Den 601 sind wir auch gewandert bis zum bitteren ENDE. War schon lustig.
Dannach haben wir uns eine Karte gekauft . Als Karte hatten wir die " ALTO GARDA VALLE DI LEDRO Mountainbike 08 / 09 Map 114 1:25000 "
Die bekommt man in Torbole an der Turi- Info fÃ¼r 3 â¬
In Zukunft werden wir Wanderwege meiden .
NatÃ¼rlich haben wir auch alle Kneipen getestet. Nach unserem Geschmack auf,
1.Moby Dick
2.Winds Bar
3.MeckiÂ´s ( waren zwei mal da ). Poser haben wir keine gesehen. Der Radladen daneben ruft aber heftige Preise auf.
AbschlieÃend kann ich sagen, das der Gardasee jederzeit eine Reise wert ist.


----------



## UncleHo (13. August 2010)

Radknecht schrieb:


> Lago Di Legro



...Ledro... nicht dass jetzt einer anfängt nach dem falschen See zu suchen...

P.S. Goethe hat ihn nie gesehen.


----------



## Athabaske (13. August 2010)

UncleHo schrieb:


> ...Ledro... nicht dass jetzt einer anfängt nach dem falschen See zu suchen...
> 
> P.S. Goethe hat ihn nie gesehen.


...echt? Hing der die ganze Zeit, wenn er nicht die Ephigenie geschrieben hat, im Meckis oder der Winds Bar ab?

Also sozusagen der erste Poser am Gardasee, immer nur im Uferbereich unterwegs und immer gaaaanz wichtig.

Aber eines stimmt nicht bei dem Bild, Goethe kam definitiv nicht aus München...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enduro (14. August 2010)

ahhh -endlich mal ein wirklich lehrreicher Thread, da kann man sich kulturell weiterbilden und auch sonst einiges lernen!
das mit Goethe war mir völlig neu, muss das nächste mal bei Mecki genau schauen, irgendwo in einem Tisch sind sicher noch Zitate eingeritzt oder ev. auch im Kühlschrank hinter dem Weissbier?


----------



## transalbi (14. August 2010)

nciht bei Mecki, sondern gegenüber von Hotel Centrale!

Albi


----------



## Mugh (15. August 2010)

transalbi schrieb:


> nciht bei Mecki, sondern gegenüber von Hotel Centrale!
> 
> Albi


 
Um ganz genau zu sein, zwischen den beiden Bike-Wear Shops...

Mugh


----------



## dievole (15. August 2010)

Ich kann eigentlich "Radknecht" nur zustimmen!


----------



## OWL_Biker (16. August 2010)

Ich wollte eigentlich dieses Jahr für 5 tage an den Lago mit meiner Freundin, allerdings stand die erste Wohnung und ein neues Bike an, deswegen gehts an die Ostsee und der Lago muss 1 Jahr warten.

Lago nicht (nur) wegen MTB sondern weil ich da als 10jähriger Knirps meine 3 schönsten Urlaube als Kind verbracht habe. Ich liebe die Gegend, gehe gerne Surfen oder Kat segeln und naja eine Tour wäre bestimmt auch drin, mehr nicht, denn ich würde ja alleine mit meiner Freundin hin und alles andere wäre dann schon etwas blöd für sie.

Wegen der Diskussion auf Seite 1:
Irgendwie habt ihr recht, auch ich habe jetzt ein Zesty mit 140mm obwohl ich noch nicht wirklich krass fahre, aber es ist einfach schön und begeistert mich, das Fahren macht mir mehr Spaß, ich fühle mich wohler und naja ich bin ja noch am Anfang.
Dennoch würde für mich bestimmt auch ein Hardtail oder ein 100 oder 120mm Fully reichen, ich fahre im Teuto die "normalen Wege" und die krasseren Trails auch (noch) sehr vorsichtig, aber wie gesagt dafür bin auch noch nicht so lange dabei...

Schöne Grüße!


----------



## Athabaske (17. August 2010)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich dieses Jahr für 5 tage an den Lago mit meiner Freundin, allerdings stand die erste Wohnung und ein neues Bike an, deswegen gehts an die Ostsee und der Lago muss 1 Jahr warten...


...das habe ich jetzt nicht verstanden! Warum der Gardasee eine gemeinsame Wohnung ausschließt - oder gar für ein neues Rad untauglich wäre? Gut die Poserdiskussion, aber darum gleich verzichten und die Standposer am Rand des Algenteppichs vorzuziehen?


----------



## stuk (17. August 2010)

überbewerteter Stein auf unterbewerterten Trail


----------



## OWL_Biker (17. August 2010)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...das habe ich jetzt nicht verstanden! Warum der Gardasee eine gemeinsame Wohnung ausschließt - oder gar für ein neues Rad untauglich wäre? Gut die Poserdiskussion, aber darum gleich verzichten und die Standposer am Rand des Algenteppichs vorzuziehen?



Achsoo sorry  etwas missverständlich meinerseits.

also ich bin noch in der Ausbildung, duales Studium, dementsprechend sitzt die Kohle nicht soo locker.
Jetzt erste Wohnung und neues Bike -> kein Geld mehr für den Gardasee bzw. eigentlich schon aber man sollte auch mal wissen wann es genug ist und dann mal was für den nächsten Urlaub oder schlechte Zeiten sparen denke ich.

Ostsee geht klar weil wir da kostenlos die 5 Tage in eine FeWo können. Auch wenn das Wetter nicht so pralle ist Mitte September (vielleicht auch doch?!), hauptsache wir kommen mal raus. 

Achja und weiteres Argument: Weg nach Kiel ca 3,5h
Weg Gardasee ca. 10h 

Schöne Grüße,
Fabian


----------



## transalbi (17. August 2010)

Eigentlich ist es ja auch egal, wo man im Regen sitzt, ob am Gardasee oder an der Ostsee.

Albi


----------



## OWL_Biker (17. August 2010)

südlich der Alpen ist schon sicherer! 

vielleicht sollte ich echt mal mit dem Fully (Zesty) über den Deich rollen. Die Idee gefällt mir immer mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (28. August 2010)

mal schauen wie die meinen kumpel anglotzen wenn der auf dem tremalzo mit seinem starrrad ankommt. 
ich für meinen teil werde mich am legendären laber 601 mit meinem untauglichen hardtail versuchen


----------



## mokka_ (30. August 2010)

ich möchte dieser jahr das erste mal an den gardasee zum biken.
so gegen ende oktober. was meint ihr wäre die zeit noch gut bzw ist dann wenig los und das wetter noch einigermasen warm?

danke euch schon mal.


----------



## fatz (30. August 2010)

mokka_ schrieb:


> so gegen ende oktober. was meint ihr wäre die zeit noch gut bzw ist dann wenig los und das wetter noch einigermasen warm?


ersteres sicher. letzteres haengt vom wetter ab  will sagen: wetterbericht kucken und los wenn's gut ist.


----------



## dre (31. August 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> @ww.dd:
> Du musst unbedingt die Tortelloni mit Birne und Safran probieren!



... habe ich gestern probiert. Das ist ja wohl oberlecker. Gibt es morgen gleich noch einmal. Schmeckt einfach nur saugut. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (31. August 2010)

Hi Dre - nettes Gespräch heute auf dem Brione 

Grüße,
sunday & Kuka


----------



## dre (1. September 2010)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Hi Dre - nettes Gespräch heute auf dem Brione
> 
> Grüße,
> sunday & Kuka



... so klein ist die Welt Ich hoffe ich habt noch ein paar schöne Tage am Lago. War heute bei Arco bei den Hölen mal etwas unterwegs, macht schon spaß, besonders wenn man weiß wie beschi$$en das Wetter daheim ist .
Morgen geht es gen Tremalzo......


also, have a good ride......


----------



## Klein123 (3. September 2010)

mir geht es genauso. fahren schon seit jahren zum biken nach torbole/riva. wir haben auch schon viele andere schöne gebiete zum biken gesehen, aber da hin zu fahren ist immer etwas besonderes!!!

schon traurig daß manche leute nur dort hin fahren damit sie "dazugehören". echt schlimm irgendwie:kotz:. ich lebe doch für mich selbst und nicht für andere. und wenn es mir da nicht gefällt, fahr ich da einfach nicht hin!!! und wenn jemand mit irgendeinem alten citybike da runter fahren kann, dann paßts doch auch....

ich freu mich schon tooootal aufs nächste mal!!!!!






starlit schrieb:


> Ich komme seit 1981 jedes Jahr mindestens einmal, meist im Juni, an den Gardasee, und jedes Jahr wieder geht mit das Herz auf, wenn sich, von Nago kommend, der erste Blick auf den See und die umliegenden Berge auftut.
> 
> Da bei uns am Lago das Surfen immer noch im Vordergrund steht, starten wir meist sehr früh zu den Biketouren, um rechtzeitig zur Ora wieder unten zu sein. Frühmorgens liegt etwa die Straße zum Altissimo noch im Schatten, und dass andere Biker hier unterwegs sind, ist nur an der Spur auf der Dosso dei Roveri Abfahrt zu sehen. Auch die Ponale-Auffahrt und das Capuccino-Pausen-Cafe in Pregasina hat man in der Frühe noch für sich allein. Auf der Rückfaht nach Riva habe ich dann mal gezählt: um 11 Uhr kamen mir 75 Biker entgegen
> 
> Was ich am Gardasee außer Biken und Surfen liebe: die vielen Möglichkeiten, abends richtig gut essen zu gehen, die super gepflegten Strände, Riva mit den schicken Läden, das am steilen Fels liegende Arco, Torbole mit den Bike-und Surfshops und sogar die Mecki-Bar (ich halte immer vergeblich Ausschau nach den Posern, aber die sind wohl zu anderen Zeiten unterwegs) und nicht zuletzt die bellezza, die atemberaubende Schönheit und der Landschaft und der Orte.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (3. September 2010)

409, Hammer, Baldo, 650... Brione, Ponale waren natürlich auch dran, aber das sind halt die Aufwärmgebiete  Morgen ist noch ein Geheimnis, mal sehen, was es wird - Sonntag ruft leider schon wieder die Heimat *sigh*



dre schrieb:


> ... so klein ist die Welt Ich hoffe ich habt noch ein paar schöne Tage am Lago. War heute bei Arco bei den Hölen mal etwas unterwegs, macht schon spaß, besonders wenn man weiß wie beschi$$en das Wetter daheim ist .
> Morgen geht es gen Tremalzo......
> 
> 
> also, have a good ride......


----------



## timtim (3. September 2010)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> 409, Hammer, Baldo, 650... Brione, Ponale waren natürlich auch dran, aber das sind halt die Aufwärmgebiete  Morgen ist noch ein Geheimnis, mal sehen, was es wird - Sonntag ruft leider schon wieder die Heimat *sigh*



ich will mal hoffen das du da in "deinem " 457b bischen ordnung geschaffen hast ? ein/zwei tage mit kettensäge bewaffnet dürfte das übel ,bei engagiertem vorgehen ,wohl beseitigen................
und nebenbei noch was für die allgemeinheit getan ! da freeenduriert es sich doch gleich viel besser 

tim²


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bronks (4. September 2010)

timtim schrieb:


> ich will mal hoffen das du da in "deinem " 457b bischen ordnung geschaffen hast ? ein/zwei tage mit kettensäge bewaffnet dürfte das übel ,bei engagiertem vorgehen ,wohl beseitigen................
> und nebenbei noch was für die allgemeinheit getan ! da freeenduriert es sich doch gleich viel besser  ...


Er könnte den Weg auch gleich einebnen und asphaltieren, dann wäre das doofe Gerüttel auch endlich mal beseitigt.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (4. September 2010)

bronks schrieb:


> Er könnte den Weg auch gleich einebnen und asphaltieren, dann wäre das doofe Gerüttel auch endlich mal beseitigt.



wenn es nur Gerüttel wäre... 

@TimTim... wir werden heute die Bocca Fobia unter die Räder nehmen, kommen also nich dran vorbei


----------



## nullkommajosef (4. September 2010)

gardasee in den stosszeiten ist nix
vor-, nach- + wintersaison aber i.O.

zudem meinte ein italienischer gastronom öffentlich im bayerischen rundfunk = original-zitat: "  si, si.....die däutsche tuuuriste wolle beschisse werde. darum immer  teuer. ha ha ha....( gedacht hatte er sich: die arschelooche    solle große geldbeutel mitbringe und mit leere wiedeh gehe )

gardasee ist prinzipiell in der saison-zeit ein drecksloch, wo sich die ganzen münchner super-honks auf dem campingplatz treffen und rummnöhlen. ein treffplatz von dumschwätzern und rummgenöhler  am berg stinken die dann ordentlich ab und im shuttlebus riecht es streng nach nuttendiesel. 
die surferrei war auch mal entspannter dort?

nur gut, dass der alpengürtel > 200 km lang und 100 km breit ist?


----------



## mamo80 (4. September 2010)

war jez eine woche unten, wetter bis auf einen kurzen guss am montag perfekt. trails ziemlich leer, die meisten leute kommen scheinbar aus riva und torbole nicht raus... 

war echt fein, hätt ruhig noch ne woche dauern können der aufenthalt.


----------



## dre (12. September 2010)

... so, war nun zwei Wochen am Lago; Fazit:

1) Gardasee total überbewertet
2) Alles nur Poser unterwegs
3) Trails überfüllt und mies
4) Wetter mies
5) Essen mies
6) Leute mies
7) Gegend mies
8) und um es nicht zu vergessen, Liteville-Fahrer ebenfalls total überbewertet und auch nur Poser .....


... oder war doch alles andersrum? Ich weiß nicht mehr, bin wohl noch zu entspannt, also fahre ich 2011 wieder hin.


----------



## cxfahrer (12. September 2010)

Apropos 457b, hat sich denn mal endlich einer erbarmt und dort ne Northshore drüber gebaut? 
Der Weg (Abzweig vom Tremalzo Richtung Ledrosee) hat großes Potential!



timtim schrieb:


> ich will mal hoffen das du da in "deinem " 457b  bischen ordnung geschaffen hast ? ein/zwei tage mit kettensäge bewaffnet  dürfte das übel ,bei engagiertem vorgehen ,wohl  beseitigen................
> und nebenbei noch was für die allgemeinheit getan ! da freeenduriert es sich doch gleich viel besser
> 
> tim²


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundaydrive+r (12. September 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Apropos 457b, hat sich denn mal endlich einer erbarmt und dort ne Northshore drüber gebaut?
> Der Weg (Abzweig vom Tremalzo Richtung Ledrosee) hat großes Potential!



Endlich mal was deutlich positives  zu diesem Trail... wenn es der Uncle nicht für unendlich unmöglich hält würde ich mich beim nächsten Lago Aufenthalt auch gerne für einen freiwilligen Tag dort hinstellen und etwas aufräumen.

Vorzugsweise außerhalb der Saison.

bis denne,
sunday


----------



## cxfahrer (12. September 2010)

Naja aufräumen......hat der Uncle denn adäquates Gerät (Harvester zB ?) . Aber stimmt schon, da dieser Trail von der SAT offensichtlich aufgegeben ist, könnte man ja mal dran bauen.  
Ich habe aber nichtmal ne Handsäge oder Axt, mit der ich mich an die 1Mio Fichten rantrauen würde. 
Das beste wäre, wenn die gelangweilten Locals sich drum kümmern täten und wir dann im Frühjahr alles parat haben  .
Diesen Hang vor den Fichten muss man doch fahrbar hinbekommen!


----------



## sundaydrive+r (12. September 2010)

Der Trail bis zum Hang würde ich zu relativ unbedarft als einfach aufzuräumen einstufen, die beim Krüppelkiefern auf dem Hang sollten schnell weg sein, dann noch den Hang selbst etwas entschärfen... aber das Fichtenmassaker, hmm... ne Northshore bauen wird wohl richtig Zeit kosten, da bräuchte man Tatsache was von Stihl... btw. in Roam sah das so easy aus, als er die Holzbrettchen raufnagelte


----------



## Radknecht (13. September 2010)

dre schrieb:


> ... habe ich gestern probiert. Das ist ja wohl oberlecker. Gibt es morgen gleich noch einmal. Schmeckt einfach nur saugut. Danke für den Hinweis.


 


dre schrieb:


> ... so, war nun zwei Wochen am Lago; Fazit:
> 
> 1) Gardasee total überbewertet
> 2) Alles nur Poser unterwegs
> ...


Moin,

werde beim nächsten mal dann doch die Birne probieren


----------



## tiroler1973 (13. September 2010)

nullkommajosef schrieb:


> zudem meinte ein italienischer gastronom öffentlich im bayerischen rundfunk = original-zitat: "  si, si.....die däutsche tuuuriste wolle beschisse werde. darum immer  teuer. ha ha ha....( gedacht hatte er sich: die arschelooche    solle große geldbeutel mitbringe und mit leere wiedeh gehe )


Kann nicht sein. Einen Deutschen kann man inzwischen auf den Kopf stellen und da fällt kein Cent mehr raus, den nicht die Merkel vorher schon angezapft hätte.

Der meinte uns Ösen weil wir euch auf unseren Autobahnen so richtig abmelken.  Mit dem auf diese Art und Weise ergaunerten Geld fahren wir dann auf Urlaub.


----------



## Athabaske (14. September 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Kann nicht sein. Einen Deutschen kann man inzwischen auf den Kopf stellen und da fällt kein Cent mehr raus, den nicht die Merkel vorher schon angezapft hätte.
> 
> Der meinte uns Ösen weil wir euch auf unseren Autobahnen so richtig abmelken.  Mit dem auf diese Art und Weise ergaunerten Geld fahren wir dann auf Urlaub.




Wenn es nur die Autobahnen wären...


----------



## tiroler1973 (14. September 2010)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Wenn es nur die Autobahnen wären...


... wo wird noch gemolken? Ich weiß von nix.


----------



## Athabaske (14. September 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> ... wo wird noch gemolken? Ich weiß von nix.


...Du bist ja auch Tiroler - wie sollst Du das merken? 

Es gibt, aus unserer Sicht, in Österreich nicht nur eine Maut auf Autobahnen, man zahlt auch für Landstrassen, Parkplätze, Toiletten und schlechtes Essen. Im besten Fall schafft man es ohne Pipipause in einem Rutsch auf der Autobahn über den Brenner.

Und dann soll der Gardasee auch noch überbewertet sein - man fragt sich schon wofür das alles??


----------



## sundaydrive+r (14. September 2010)

Zumindest ist der Diesel bei den Schluchtenschaissern schön preiswert, letztens gabs sogar V-Power Diesel für den Preis des normalen ... aber mal ganz im ernst, für mich als Brandenburger ist das kurze Stück Österreich eigentlich nicht erwähnenswert (und ich zahle trotzdem dafür), das fahr ich meist in der Tat in einem Rutsch durch


----------



## stuk (14. September 2010)

und dann immer der regen in österreich.....
der diesel war letztens in dro 12cent preiswerter als 1 tag später in östereich.
aber die preise springen eh hin und her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (14. September 2010)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Es gibt, aus unserer Sicht, in Ãsterreich nicht nur eine Maut auf Autobahnen, man zahlt auch fÃ¼r Landstrassen, ParkplÃ¤tze, Toiletten und schlechtes Essen.


DafÃ¼r ist alles saubÃ¤r. Man hat sich eben dem Germanen angepasst. Die LandstraÃe kostet nichts, es sei denn du fÃ¤hrst auf einer PrivatstraÃe wie Timmelsjoch oder Gerlos. ParkplÃ¤tze kosten nur in den guten Lagen etwas und ist total normal in einem Land wo der Baugrund ab â¬ 300,- pro mÂ² zu haben ist. Immerhin hat der Deutsche einen groÃen Anteil an der Ãberteuerung hier.



Athabaske schrieb:


> Im besten Fall schafft man es ohne Pipipause in einem Rutsch auf der Autobahn Ã¼ber den Brenner.


Also auf ein italienisches HÃ¤usl lass ich dich gehen. :kotz:


----------



## Athabaske (14. September 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> ...Die Landstraße kostet nichts, es sei denn du fährst auf einer Privatstraße wie Timmelsjoch oder Gerlos...


...und wie nennt sich dann die eine oder andere "Geschwindigkeitskontrolle" im österreichischen Volksmund? Aus meiner Sicht ist das einfach eine weitere Maut.

Aber entschuldigend muss ich hinzufügen, seit Euch die Römer die ersten Strassen hinterlassen haben wussten schon immer findige Bergbewohner wie sie an Durchreisenden verdienen konnten, mal mit mehr mal mit weniger Zwangsandrohung...

Aber stimmt, sauber ist es - meistens!

Im Grunde ging es aber um den Gardasee und wir warten immer noch darauf, dass Riva endlich im Münchner S-Bahnnetz angeschlossen wird, dann kommt keiner mehr mit dem Auto...


----------



## tiroler1973 (14. September 2010)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...und wie nennt sich dann die eine oder andere "Geschwindigkeitskontrolle" im österreichischen Volksmund? Aus meiner Sicht ist das einfach eine weitere Maut.


Eigentlich nicht. Ein bisserl Disziplin schadet nicht und da ist man in der BRD auch nicht zimperlich. Das Ding mit "ORDNUNG" haben wir von euch übernommen. Wir wären da von natur aus eher locker.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (14. September 2010)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Im Grunde ging es aber um den Gardasee und wir warten immer noch darauf, dass Riva endlich im Münchner S-Bahnnetz angeschlossen wird, dann kommt keiner mehr mit dem Auto...



Na dann sollen sie die Röhre gleich nach Berlin verlängern...


----------



## Athabaske (14. September 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht. Ein bisserl Disziplin schadet nicht und da ist man in der BRD auch nicht zimperlich. Das Ding mit "ORDNUNG" haben wir von euch übernommen. Wir wären da von natur aus eher locker.


....Mooment ich rede nicht von "normalen" Geschwindigkeitsübertretungen.

Anekdote 1:

Eine Schlange skiwütige KFZ-Lenker windet sich durch das Stubaital, vor uns Ö-Nr, hinter uns Ö-Nr. alles in Kolonne. Der Touri wird herausgewinkt und per Augenmaß zu einem gewissen Strafmaß verdonnert. Auf Widerrede (macht man nicht bei Uniformierten, weiss ich, ist bei uns auch nicht anders), alle wären doch gleich schnell gefahren, wurde eine weitere Übertretung festgestellt und das Strafmaß erhöht...

Anekdote 2:

Nach dem katastrophalen Unglück in einem der Tunnels der Tauernautobahn und der darauf folgenden Sperrung desselben musste man auf dem Weg von und nach Slovenien über den Katschberg (?) fahren. Soweitsogut. In einer prägnanten Rechtskurve noch vor dem Anstieg steht ein etwa kniehohes 50 km - Schildchen im hohen Gras am Strassenrand. Meine Beifahrerin hatte es glücklicherweise gesehen. Am nächsten Parkplatz eine kleine Ansammlung von Fahrzeugen, alle mit nicht Ö-Nr...

Das nenne ich verkappte Landstrassenmaut.

Aber ansonsten soll es in jedem Land nette Menschen geben - auf Dein Wohl und lass Dir den Tag nicht von frustrierten Durchreisenden verderben!


----------



## tiroler1973 (14. September 2010)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Aber ansonsten soll es in jedem Land nette Menschen geben - auf Dein Wohl und lass Dir den Tag nicht von frustrierten Durchreisenden verderben!


Würde ich eh nicht.

Eigentlich ist's bei uns so (Tirol): Dort wo eine Beschränkung steht unbedingt dran halten. Dort wo nichts beschränkt ist, kann man auch etwas schneller fahren (Autobahn=150 und Bundesstraße=120). Ich fahre bei uns so um die 60000 km das Jahr und zahle eigentlich fast nie strafe. ... fressen tut's mich nur dann, wenn ich bei Beschränkungen zu schnell fahre. Ich zahle in Bayern öfter als in Tirol.


----------



## Easy (14. September 2010)

Hi,

wir haben dieses Jahr unseren Alpencross in Riva enden lassen - ich hätte mir keinen schöneren Ort dafür ausdenken können... warscheinlich nur vergleichbar mit Santiago für die Pilgerer. 

Es war ein toller Empfang an Strand am Einmündungbereich der Sacre. Kurz vor uns ist eine andere AlpenX-Gruppe angekommen, die uns mit einem riesen Hallo und enthusiastischen Erzählungen und Fragen empfangen haben. Sekt und Bier haben natürlich nicht gefehlt. Abend dann ein riesen Essen mit 5 Gängen und jede Menge Rotwein  Das hat dem Ganzen noch ein Sahnehäubchen aufgesetzt. Wenn wir irgendwo auf einem einsamen Bahnsteig unser AlpenX beendet hätten, hätte doch was gefehlt. 

Nur eins ist mir etwas aufgefallen: es gibt am Lago 2 Kategorien Biker: die mit dem verstaubten Bikes mit Dreck von 1 Woche Alpen, riesen, prall gefüllten Rucksack, zerrissenen, stinkenden Klamotten und 3Tages-Bart. Und dann die mit den blitzsauberen Bikes, die nachmittags immer noch nach Deo riechen und nur feinste Trikots und Camelbags spazieren fahren - aber Beides hat natürlich seinen Reiz


----------



## tiroler1973 (14. September 2010)

Easy schrieb:


> Nur eins ist mir etwas aufgefallen: es gibt am Lago 2 Kategorien Biker: die mit dem verstaubten Bikes mit Dreck von 1 Woche Alpen, riesen, prall gefüllten Rucksack, zerrissenen, stinkenden Klamotten und 3Tages-Bart. Und dann die mit den blitzsauberen Bikes, die nachmittags immer noch nach Deo riechen und nur feinste Trikots und Camelbags spazieren fahren - aber Beides hat natürlich seinen Reiz


Der Eindruck täuscht. Am See gibts eigentlich alle Sorten von Bikern in ausreichender Menge.


----------



## Athabaske (14. September 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Der Eindruck täuscht. Am See gibts eigentlich alle Sorten von Bikern in ausreichender Menge.


...stimmt voll - aber nur die beiden beschriebenen Typen findet man *am* See. Die anderen sind eher in den Bergen zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (14. September 2010)

Riiiichtig oder ab ca. 17.00 Uhr zum Zielbierchen an der "BAR al Lago" oder am kleinen Hafen oder wo auch sonst immer....dann aber staubig und stinkig aber mit DEM Glänzen in den Augen!


----------



## sundaydrive+r (14. September 2010)

Oh, unser Ziel ist eigentlich immer das Casa del Caffe in Riva... und immer extrem durchgeschwitzt - nebenbei, unsere Berlin/Brandenburger Truppe hat dieses Jahr das Ziel zum Start erkoren und ist von Riva los in Richtung Österreich


----------



## tiroler1973 (14. September 2010)

- gebts der Frau was zu essen! Aber was gscheites und nicht so einen Fraß! ... wird man wohl in Italien noch was anständiges zu essen finden?!?


----------



## UncleHo (14. September 2010)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Oh, unser Ziel ist eigentlich immer das Casa del Caffe in Riva... und immer extrem durchgeschwitzt - nebenbei, unsere Berlin/Brandenburger Truppe hat dieses Jahr das Ziel zum Start erkoren und ist von Riva los in Richtung Österreich



@sunday... Keine konspirativen Geheimtipps verraten.


----------



## Easy (14. September 2010)

Ich würde sagen - eher doch Kategorie "nach Deo riechend" da sind ja noch nicht mal Kettenblatt-Tattoos an den Beinen...


----------



## sundaydrive+r (14. September 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> - gebts der Frau was zu essen! Aber was gscheites und nicht so einen Fraß! ... wird man wohl in Italien noch was anständiges zu essen finden?!?



Das war meiner - Sandra, Franci und Keity finden das auch immer komisch, wenn ich sowas dort esse... aber fragt nicht, was wir abends meistens gemacht haben - richtig essen gegangen... trotz täglicher schöner Touren, komme ich mit 1kg Mehrgewicht in Form von Körperfett nach Hause  

PS.: Die Frau auf dem Bild ist Vegetarierin... die guckt sich den eh nur an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundaydrive+r (14. September 2010)

Easy schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen - eher doch Kategorie "nach Deo riechend" da sind ja noch nicht mal Kettenblatt-Tattoos an den Beinen...



5min vor dem Start... da dürfen sie noch gut riechen


----------



## dubbel (14. September 2010)

Easy schrieb:


> Nur eins ist mir etwas aufgefallen: es gibt am Lago 2 Kategorien Biker: die mit dem verstaubten Bikes mit Dreck von 1 Woche Alpen, riesen, prall gefüllten Rucksack, zerrissenen, stinkenden Klamotten und 3Tages-Bart. Und dann die mit den blitzsauberen Bikes, die nachmittags immer noch nach Deo riechen und nur feinste Trikots und Camelbags spazieren fahren



jetzt mal im ernst: die beiden kategorien gibts doch überall.


----------



## Easy (14. September 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> jetzt mal im ernst: die beiden kategorien gibts doch überall.



Am Strand (ihr wisst sicher, welchen ich meine, direkt an der Flussmündung am Ende des Sacre-Radweges) war's irgendwie schon komisch - nur  Surfer, Alpencrosser und Urlaubsbiker. Nix gegen die anderen, ich habe auch viele, viele Jahre begeistert gesurft 

Am alten Hafen selbst war's dann weniger kategorisiert und wir haben dann auch wieder gut gerochen...


----------



## Athabaske (14. September 2010)

Easy schrieb:


> Am Strand (ihr wisst sicher, welchen ich meine, direkt an der Flussmündung am Ende des *Sacre*-Radweges) war's irgendwie schon komisch - nur  Surfer, Alpencrosser und Urlaubsbiker. Nix gegen die anderen, ich habe auch viele, viele Jahre begeistert gesurft
> 
> Am alten Hafen selbst war's dann weniger kategorisiert und wir haben dann auch wieder gut gerochen...


...Sarca!


----------



## oliverstadt (14. September 2010)

Ich kann die Region rund um den Gardasee nur Empfehlen.

Es gibt nicht viele Gebiete, die soviel Abwechslung bieten wie der Gardasee und seine umliegende Region.

Hervorragendes Sportgebiet für alle
möglichen Sportarten.

Wunderschöne Landschaft.

Super Infrastruktur

Sehr viel Geschichte und Kunst
von Goehte bis Henry Dunant.

Für absolutes Gänsehaut Erlebnis, kann ich die  Fiaccolata empfehlen. 
Hierbei handelt es sich um einen Fackellauf bei welchem Tausende von Rot-Kreuz-Helfern bei Einbruch der Dämmerung mit Fackeln von Solferino nach Castiglione delle Stiviere ziehen.
Dieser Fackellauf erinnert an das Ende der Schlacht von Solferino, welche Henry Dunant dazu brachte das Rote Kreuz zu gründen. Dies war auch der Wegbereiter zu den Genfer Konvention.

Wie Ihr also seht, bietet der Gardasee mehr als nur Posen, Saufen und Biken.


----------



## Catsoft (14. September 2010)

Moin!

bin gerade zurück von 4 Tagen Finale und 3 Tagen Torbole. Was mir immer wieder auffällt:

Die haben am Garda einfach zu viel Geld. Jedes Jahr verschwinden Trails unter Schotter oder Beton. Diesen Herbst hat der Einstieg des 406 am Rif. San Pietro dran glauben müssen. Warum können die nich einfach mal Aufräumen, warum muss immer der Bulldozer ran  Aber Tempo 20 Schilder vom Altissimo für die Radfahrer. 

Robert


----------



## cxfahrer (14. September 2010)

Ah, deswegen war das da im Sommer am 406 so unaufgeräumt. Ist echt betoniert? Sehr schade...bist du vom Mt. Misone gekommen?


----------



## sundaydrive+r (14. September 2010)

Ich glaub das haben der Uncle und ich schon im März gesehen, das die was vorhaben... kann mich aber auch irren, weeßte ja CX, ick hab det nich so mit Namen und Nummern


----------



## fritzbox (14. September 2010)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...stimmt voll - aber nur die beiden beschriebenen Typen findet man *am* See. *Die anderen sind eher in den Bergen zu finden.*



So schauts aus


----------



## Raoul Duke (14. September 2010)

sind auch erst am WE aus Riva zurück.
Wir fahren auch viel in Österreich und Südtirol, aber der Lago ist schon einzigartig.
Die Sicht letzten Freitag u.Samstag war bombastisch, man konnte den ganzen See überblicken, was meist durch den Dunst nicht möglich ist.
Auch Abends am Ufer flanieren und in die Altstadt zum Essen gehen ist meiner Meinung nach kaum zu toppen!
Jedoch ist uns auch aufgefallen, daß schöne Trails zubetoniert wurden.....und Tremalzo immer schlimmer wird. War dort ja schon immer eine Art "Autobahn" , muß man mit geführten Gruppen von 15 Leuten leben.....und jetzt kommt der Hammer:
am Passo Rocchetta tauchten aus heiterem Himmel 4 Reiter auf Pferden auf, die tatsächlich den schönen Singletrail, den wir vorhatten zu fahren schön langsam runtergegangen sind!
Mit Wanderern und anderen Bikern rechnet man ja, und die kann man ja auch überall gut  überholen.
Aber 4 riesige Pferde! Tja ich habe irgendwie einen riesen Respekt vor deren Hufe!
Als wir sie dann endlich überholen konnten, genehmigten wir uns in Pregasina noch einen Cappucino, nur um am Ponale schon wieder diese Pferde vor uns zu haben!

Ach ja, der Trail wurde auch schön mit Pferdeäpfeln gedüngt......

aber zum Glück gibt es noch viele schöne Touren, wo man weder 15 köpfigen Gruppen noch Pferden begegnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sub-xero (15. September 2010)

Easy schrieb:


> Nur eins ist mir etwas aufgefallen: es gibt am Lago 2 Kategorien Biker: die mit dem verstaubten Bikes mit Dreck von 1 Woche Alpen, riesen, prall gefüllten Rucksack, zerrissenen, stinkenden Klamotten und 3Tages-Bart. Und dann die mit den blitzsauberen Bikes, die nachmittags immer noch nach Deo riechen und nur feinste Trikots und Camelbags spazieren fahren - aber Beides hat natürlich seinen Reiz



Hehe, der war gut!
Ich hatte allerdings einen 7-Tage-Bart und habe wohl noch etwas mehr gestunken als der durchschnittliche Alpencrosser.


----------



## tiroler1973 (15. September 2010)

sub-xero schrieb:


> ... und habe wohl noch etwas mehr gestunken als der durchschnittliche Alpencrosser.


Seit Hansi Söllner wissen wir, dass Bayern noch Kuaschtoi und Mist stinken.  Da erzählst uns nichts neues.


----------



## Fubbes (15. September 2010)

Gibt es hier eigtl. noch andere Biker wie mich, die zwar schon 10 AX am Gardasee beendet haben, aber noch nie dort vor Ort zum biken waren?

Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich den Gardasee total überbewertet finde 
Liegt wohl daran, dass ich nicht so auf Steinebrösel, ausgesetzt und touristisch stehe.

Daniel


----------



## sundaydrive+r (15. September 2010)

touristisch???

Steinebrösel = geil und ausgesetzt erst recht!

Ich trag mein Bike jedoch auch gern 800Hm hoch, um dann richtig gut abwärts fahren zu können (nun gut, das war allerdings mehr in A & CH)...


----------



## tiroler1973 (15. September 2010)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> (nun gut, das war allerdings mehr in A & CH)...


ahaaaaaa!!!!! Wobei Steine habens dort unten auch mehr als genug.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (15. September 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> ahaaaaaa!!!!! Wobei Steine habens dort unten auch mehr als genug.



Meine Erfahrung am Lago, Du kannst -fast- alles hochkurbeln... wobei Du nich musst 

Das geht z.B. am Rothorn Lenzerheide nich so ohne weiteres... zumindest die Strecken die wir lang sind...


----------



## stuk (15. September 2010)

mein lieblingsplatz fürs afterbiking, zielbierchen, pizza essen und "abendliches posing "


----------



## Guerill0 (15. September 2010)

Torbole is total überbewertet


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (16. September 2010)

Mountainbiken ist total überbewertet! 



Nee - war Quatsch.

Als bei uns ist es immer so, daß wir zu unserer jährlichen Anfang-September-Runde außer auf den Hauptrouten kaum jemanden treffen. Es konzentriert sich am See doch vieles auf die üblichen Pfade. Etwas abseits ist es landschaftlich super und man hat alle Ruhe der Welt. Egal ob auf Tour oder beim Freeride oder beim Wandern/Klettern - machen wir nämlich alles gleich gern. Und solche Highlights wie Corno de la Paura hast Du sowieso für Dich - haben dort noch nie jemanden getroffen. Also auch keine Poser .

Ist doch überall so, daß es Extremsportler gibt und die, die zur Eisdiele fahren oder sich 3 x am Tag einen fetten Einweiß-Shake einflößen. Und trotzdem ist das Gros der wenigen MTB'ler (die im übrigen innerhalb des Radsports eine Randgruppe darstellen und innerhalb der Bevölkerung leider sowieso) doch von ordentlichem Gemüt und Geblüt. Jedenfalls meine Meinung. Und ansonsten: Jedem Diersche sein Bläsiersche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (24. Mai 2011)

erwischt: typische poser vom überbewerteten see am neuen poserplatz hinter der bar al lago


----------



## swoosh999 (26. Mai 2011)

micha17 schrieb:


> Lange nach Start des Beitrags scheint die Aussage ja noch viele (Top)fahrer aufzuregen.
> Leider war vergangene Woche niemand da der es uns hätte zeigen können. Ich war dort mit 2 Freundinnen die Riva als Ausgangspunkt für Verona nutzen, die Mädels sind Ü35 und begeistete Läuferinnen, allerdings keine! Biker sondern nur Gelegenheitsradsportlerinnen, wollte aber auf mal die Ponale zum Ledro hoch.
> 
> Wir haben locker 100 andere MTB´ler überholt, sind kein einziges Mal selbst überholt worden-die Mädels waren total bedient.....und halten die MTB´ler für bekloppt.



für mich eindeutig unter den top10-posts was ich bisher in ibc gelesen habe 

meine freundin unterscheidet seit unseren letzten lago besuch zwei arten von bikern, speziell uphiller:
Auf der einen seite die "Lance'ies" (kommt von Lance Armstrong´s Gesichtsausdruck bei einer Bergetappe). Gut zu erkennen an den eng hautanliegenden hosen und trikot. diese Species hat meist sehr gutes material und auch der gesichtsausdruck beim ponale-uphill ähnelt dem von herrn armstrong. ob man diese Herren auch zu den posern zählen muss steht auf einem anderen blatt papier. Jedenfalls haben mich da "hunderte" richtung ledrosee überholt...ob da micha17 mit seine crew nicht auch dabei war? 
auf den schwierigen trail´s oder oberhalb von 1000hm findet man diese leute aber (zum glück) dann eher selten.
Zu anderen gibt es dann die "Normalos" mit lässigen Outfit und weiten shorts. gemütlich nehmen sie den uphill ohne dabei auf der jagt nach sekunden zu sein und auch mal eine kurze pause einlegen um den ausblick genießen zu können. für sie beginnt die eigentliche tour erst mit der abfahrt oben am berg wo für die "Lance'ies" bereits das ende der tour eingeleitet ist...

mfg und so...


----------



## sipaq (26. Mai 2011)

Exakt so ist das. Mir sind am Lago schon so einige begegnet, die z.B. gerne die Tour Ponale-Ledrosee-Bocca dei Fortini und zurück (auf der derselben Route) fahren und mich bergauf sehr flott überholt haben.

Die waren dann auch in engen Hosen und Trikots, einer mageren 0,5l Trinkflasche und Race-Hardtail unterwegs. Ist natürlich perfekt zum flotten hm-Bolzen. Aber die werden schon ihre Gründe haben, warum sie dann die bekannten trailigen Routen hinab nicht nehmen


----------

